# Official Dynamite - 15 Sept - who can resist… the BOOKING OF CAGE!



## LifeInCattleClass

Hey all you Beautiful people, its time for AEW Dynamite to make its way up the coast to Newark, NJ

First we have the long-awaiting clash between Absolute Ricky Starks and the pumped up wifey whipped Brain Cage whooooo! (I think crowd will be cheering Starks)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436879738572709896
Then the Chairman SSpears vs Allin in a ‘whose mentor is older’ match


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436824373466439688
We have the battle of our internet search history when Jade fights Hirsch


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437204383058460676
And in a fight to see who can shout Adam’s catchphrase the loudest, its Kaz vs the Debut match of Adam Cole BAYBAY


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436521377402609666
that and much much more!

Also look out for 


CM Punk
Bryan Danielson
Kenny Omega
Suzuki and Archer laying down some smackdown
Ruby Soho and the Doc


----------



## DUD

Adam Cole vs Kazarian should be really good.

Surprised this Cage vs Starks feud is still going.

I wonder how many botches we will see in Jade Cargill's short match.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Cage/Starks is pretty pointless now. Starks is entering a feud with Punk pretty soon, unless the plan is to have Punk and Cage team up to face Starks and Hobbs. Eventually the feuds become more Punk/Starks and Cage/Hobbs (which those pairings make sense size-wise).

Honestly this week's Dynamite feels like a skip. I'll still probably end up watching, but it's not looking like AEW cares much about this week. Next week is where their focus is.

Maybe they'll do something to get my interest last-second for this week, like announce a Miro match or segment or something.


----------



## La Parka

Hopefully Starks beats Cage again and moves onto better things.


----------



## Lorromire

Forum Dud said:


> Adam Cole vs Kazarian should be really good.
> 
> Surprised this Cage vs Starks feud is still going.
> 
> I wonder how many botched we will see in Jade Cargill's short match.


We can make a game out of it? I'm gonna guess 7.


----------



## ProjectGargano

But Starks vs Cage wasn´t announced fo this episode.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Inject Starks vs Cage into my veins forever, could never get bored of them. Outside of that, not much on offer for me. Will check out whatever Punk or Bryan are doing.


----------



## ceeder

ProjectGargano said:


> But Starks vs Cage wasn´t announced fo this episode.


I thought I was the only one noting this.

They don’t even have a match scheduled!


----------



## Mr316

Huge crowd expected for this show. Gonna be a good one.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Wait, I am sure they said on Dynamite Starks v Cage is this week


----------



## Erik.

Actually looking forward to Cargill vs Hirsch.

Size difference will be something but I can see Leyla giving her the toughest yet.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great

Erik. said:


> Actually looking forward to Cargill vs Hirsch.
> 
> Size difference will be something but I can see Leyla giving her the toughest yet.


She gonna go for the kneecaps


----------



## Yukoncornelius

Punk/Cage would be a good team to go against Starks/Hobbs. Both of Cage and Starks need a boast though for their next step so I have no idea what’ll happen.


----------



## Mr316

Cage should be sent to Dark for his gf’s trash behavior.


----------



## ProjectGargano

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Wait, I am sure they said on Dynamite Starks v Cage is this week


Maybe that passed me, but they didn't announced it when they announce next week fight neither on social media


----------



## Kopros_The_Great

Mr316 said:


> Cage should be sent to Dark for his gf’s trash behavior.


Cage should be sent to Dark, but not for what Melissa said, but for being boring af. Clan liability should not be a thing. AEW is not Nazi Germany.


----------



## CM Buck

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Cage/Starks is pretty pointless now. Starks is entering a feud with Punk pretty soon, unless the plan is to have Punk and Cage team up to face Starks and Hobbs. Eventually the feuds become more Punk/Starks and Cage/Hobbs (which those pairings make sense size-wise).
> 
> Honestly this week's Dynamite feels like a skip. I'll still probably end up watching, but it's not looking like AEW cares much about this week. Next week is where their focus is.
> 
> Maybe they'll do something to get my interest last-second for this week, like announce a Miro match or segment or something.


Team tazz could use a credible win. If this match is a thing of course


----------



## reamstyles

Wait a minute Ricky Straks is now the top star/prospect of Team taz including Brian Cage?


----------



## JBLGOAT

There's a lot of history between Cole and Kazarian I hope they bring it up.

Cage has to win after losing to Hobbs.


----------



## 3venflow

11,942 tickets sold, so they're almost certain to hit 12,000 + suites and extras. The card looks a little undercooked for such a big crowd, but there are still two matches to be added plus Rampage is being taped after I believe (and Elevation probably before).


----------



## Martyn

The fans who purchased a ticket for this show were promised a big War Games match. Obviously everything had to be shifted due to covid, but this card so far is very underwhelming.

I wish they would finally announce something for the Lucha Brothers. Theyve had a superb match at the ppv and fantastic moment, but haven't been shown on the air ever since.


----------



## zkorejo

Again 3 matches announced which means more promo segments building feuds for Grandslam. 

Looking forward to all three matches tbh. Starks/Cage should be good, Kaz vs Cole should be a slobber knocker and Hirsch vs Cargill sounds like an interesting match. 

Here's my guess: they will book Elite vs BD/Christian, Kaz and Jungleboy.


----------



## rich110991

Let’s go!!!


----------



## ProjectGargano

zkorejo said:


> Again 3 matches announced which means more promo segments building feuds for Grandslam.
> 
> Looking forward to all three matches tbh. Starks/Cage should be good, Kaz vs Cole should be a slobber knocker and Hirsch vs Cargill sounds like an interesting match.
> 
> Here's my guess: they will book Elite vs BD/Christian, Kaz and Jungleboy.


Starks vs Cage WASN´T ANNOUNCED (at least yet), the 3 matches announced are:

Kazarian vs Cole
Jade vs Leyla
Spears vs Allin





__





AEW Dynamite #102 « Events Database « CAGEMATCH - The Internet Wrestling Database


Internet Wrestling Database



www.cagematch.net





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437477408253353987


----------



## Geeee

Man a Starks vs Cage debate will be very one-sided


----------



## burtchensen

please give em time.. i like hirsch and her style. 

a small story ala davidina vs goliana would be nice imo.


----------



## Stylebender

I hope this show establishes new directions for mjf and punk. A cool Britt Baker segment. Do something different. Also more backstory to adam cole and the elite. Maybe adress how they turned on him 3 years ago and why he forgave them etc. Basically what we need is storylines to be eatablished again. 

All out felt like a culmination of alot of things like mania usually is.


----------



## thorn123

Its about this time of week I get a bit antsy for some dynamite


----------



## Freelancer

Not the best card. Looking forward to Adam Cole's debut match. Am I the only one who doesn't care about Spears at all?


----------



## TheDraw




----------



## MaseMan

Freelancer said:


> Not the best card. Looking forward to Adam Cole's debut match. Am I the only one who doesn't care about Spears at all?


I think Spears is okay...his push matches where he should be. He's not a main eventer, but he's a solid midcarder that usually makes his opponents look good. 

I was digging the black glove gimmick he had a while back, and it worked with Tully helping him with the gimmick. No idea why they suddenly ditched that. "The Chairman" thing is beyond played out.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Mr316 said:


> Cage should be sent to Dark for his gf’s trash behavior.


I don't think his GF complaining about his position on the card is deserving of that. She had a point too.


----------



## Mr316

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I don't think his GF complaining about his position on the card is deserving of that. She had a point too.


No she didn’t.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Kopros_The_Great said:


> She gonna go for the kneecaps


Which is about as high as Hirsch can reach.


----------



## zkorejo

ProjectGargano said:


> Starks vs Cage WASN´T ANNOUNCED (at least yet), the 3 matches announced are:
> 
> Kazarian vs Cole
> Jade vs Leyla
> Spears vs Allin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AEW Dynamite #102 « Events Database « CAGEMATCH - The Internet Wrestling Database
> 
> 
> Internet Wrestling Database
> 
> 
> 
> www.cagematch.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437477408253353987


Atleast they are getting tv time. I sense Punk interrupting this one to make sure the debate is even.


----------



## Erik.

Punk will be on commentary all night.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great

TheDraw said:


> View attachment 108261


Holy shit stop being miserable man.


----------



## MaseMan

I wouldn't mind a more angle heavy show this time that advances some real storylines. Elite vs Danielson/Christian/Jurassics, Punk vs Hobbs, whatever they're doing with Dan Lambert, Miro's next feud, Sting vs Tully, etc.


----------



## TheDraw

Kopros_The_Great said:


> Holy shit stop being miserable man.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great

TheDraw said:


> View attachment 108296


My condolences.


----------



## 3venflow

There'll be five matches as there always is.

Men of the Year will probably face and beat someone in an open challenge match. This team needs a win for more relevance and to justify Dan Lambert's faith in them I guess. They'd also be good, fresh challengers for the Lucha Bros.


----------



## Buhalovski

I can see the crowd cheering for Starks instead of Cage. Which would be weird coz Ricky's wrestling Punk after lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*There's no way Jade squashes Leyla in her hometown. This HAS to get some time. If it's anything like Camille vs Leyla, this can be Jade's star making moment.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437799217666437130*


----------



## Not Lying

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437843097103306760
Did Punk not know?


----------



## Big Booty Bex

The Definition of Technician said:


> Did Punk not know?


AEW Twitter is going to start letting wrestlers know when it's time for work.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1104087415067684865


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437853687427260416


----------



## rbl85

Who is that ?

I don't follow UFC


----------



## EmbassyForever

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437853687427260416


Damn. She's legit


----------



## ProjectGargano

rbl85 said:


> Who is that ?
> 
> I don't follow UFC


It´s not UFC, is another MMA league named PFL. It is Kayla Harrison 2x times Olympic champion.


----------



## 3venflow

Mox/Kingston vs. 2point0 added. That's four matches now.

Oh yeah, AEW and Punk are acknowledging the 'Suzuki incident' meme that has gone viral on Twitter.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437881322782044164


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> Mox/Kingston vs. 2point0 added. That's four matches now.
> 
> Oh yeah, AEW and Punk are acknowledging the 'Suzuki incident' meme that has gone viral on Twitter.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437881322782044164


It should left 1 match to be announced yet, maybe something like Butcher & Blade vs Best Friends.


----------



## midgetlover69

Buhalovski said:


> I can see the crowd cheering for Starks instead of Cage. Which would be weird coz Ricky's wrestling Punk after lol


they have given us 0 reason to cheer for cage. I dont think aew understands face turns and heel turns


----------



## midgetlover69

Mjf turns on jericho... ok well jericho has been an asshole the whole time

Starks turns on cage... ok so? Cage has been an asshole the whole time


----------



## yeahbaby!

The Legit DMD said:


> *There's no way Jade squashes Leyla in her hometown. This HAS to get some time. If it's anything like Camille vs Leyla, this can be Jade's star making moment.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437799217666437130*


Jade's star making moment can't be any long match because she's too green to go long. In any case she doesn't have to go long and shouldn't be booked to either. A physical specimen like her who ragdolls people around needs Goldberg booking. Her star making will be domination squashes until the crowd turns her face, she knocks out her manager and moves on up to the next level.


----------



## Randy Lahey

I think this show beats Raw (0.43) again this week. I’d lead the show off with Darby/Spears. That should be a brutal match bc Darby’s nuts and Spears is fine bleeding. End the match with Sting wailing on old man Tully to keep the match hot.

Kazarian is boring but Cole will spot fest that should make it a good match.

2.0 needs to cut a promo before Mox/Kingston match.

Punk on the mic all night will be good and keep the viewers. This should be a good show. The only weak parts are the ladies


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Road to Dynamite in NJ


----------



## ElTerrible

ProjectGargano said:


> It´s not UFC, is another MMA league named PFL. It is Kayla Harrison 2x times Olympic champion.


Vince: We signed an Olympic Gold Medalist.
Tony Khan: Hold my beer.


----------



## ElTerrible

3venflow said:


> Mox/Kingston vs. 2point0 added. That's four matches now.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437881322782044164


They need to crank up the volume on the hilarious BTE moment of 2.0 with Renee and then let them cut a promo, that they do want some. Moxley triggered.


----------



## Aedubya

What's the Suzuki incident punk is talking about?


----------



## Aedubya

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437853687427260416


Teaming with Dan Lambert?


----------



## Aedubya

Surely they need to announce the Arthur Ashe will be a 3hr show?


----------



## ElTerrible

Aedubya said:


> Teaming with Dan Lambert?


Probably just a one time thing, but she´d be a massive get for AEW from a pure athletic standpoint, if she was committed to split her time between MMA and wrestling. For all the women´s revolution talk, we are still waiting for an actual female stable lead with male co-stars. If Harrison can talk a bit, her accomplishments give her an instant credibility to take such a prominent role, plus a little undercard feud between Harrison/Page/Scorpio and Statlander/OC/Yuta sounds like money to me.


----------



## Mr316

Aedubya said:


> Surely they need to announce the Arthur Ashe will be a 3hr show?


They have to tape Rampage so that makes it impossible.


----------



## 3venflow

Going to be a huge crowd tonight.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437925711344545797


----------



## ElTerrible

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Road to Dynamite in NJ


If that´s not the best promo Shawn Spears has done in his life than I don´t know what is. That´s what pro wrestling is or should be all about. Let characters live and breath. The guy was boring everybody in his intitial overpush with Cody. Everybody thought he was the designated jobber and a joke as a member of the Pinnacle, but he has evolved into a solid midcarder that still does the job, but even in defeat he has helped elevate Sammy Guevara and himself to be respected. I really enjoy his work as an opponent. 

Let´s not forget Brandon Cutler, who dreamt of becoming a professional wrestler and through his backstage relationships he got opportunities, but even in lower level matches/defeats and gimmick twists it became obvious that he just does not have the skills to ever be accepted as a wrestler. But his re-invention as the BTE "waterboy" has been just brilliant. This little skit is just made by Cutler.


----------



## A PG Attitude

ElTerrible said:


> If that´s not the best promo Shawn Spears has done in his life than I don´t know what is. That´s what pro wrestling is or should be all about. Let characters live and breath. The guy was boring everybody in his intitial overpush with Cody. Everybody thought he was the designated jobber and a joke as a member of the Pinnacle, but he has evolved into a solid midcarder that still does the job, but even in defeat he has helped elevate Sammy Guevara and himself to be respected. I really enjoy his work as an opponent.
> 
> Let´s not forget Brandon Cutler, who dreamt of becoming a professional wrestler and through his backstage relationships he got opportunities, but even in lower level matches/defeats and gimmick twists it became obvious that he just does not have the skills to ever be accepted as a wrestler. But his re-invention as the BTE "waterboy" has been just brilliant. This little skit is just made by Cutler.


Agreed, really good promo by Spears and Cutler has been great as the lacky in the vein of Patterson/Briscoe and J&J security. It's the good thing about AEW, they improve through trial and error rather than disappearing from TV for months at a time.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Will Hobbs is everything they wanted Cage to be.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438133712189857793


----------



## omaroo

Honestly with Hobbs with more improvement in the ring and on the mic he could be a big player in main event for AEW. 

He just has the look and intensity to make it. Like the guy hope he succeeds.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hobbs’ facial expressions truly looks like he wants to harm a mfer

spears being an iceman gatekeeper talent is great

and i can’t say enough good things about the Elite stooge Cutler - one of my fav goofs


----------



## 3venflow

Wonder if Flair is in Newark or this was taken at All Out (he was there)?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438130771521380353


----------



## Erik.

Hobbs is everything right with AEW Dark.

You got talent like that given time and shine on the show before eventually being brought to the main show.

I like him.


----------



## RapShepard

That was a bleh promo from Spears, what did he say of note to show he's not generic and the Darby is a poser thing has been done.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> That was a bleh promo from Spears, what did he say of note to show he's not generic and the Darby is a poser thing has been done.


that was a good promo, c'mon

you just hate spears


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> that was a good promo, c'mon
> 
> you just hate spears


He doesn't sound bad, and the music is good. But he didn't redirect the self own of calling himself generic lol.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> He doesn't sound bad, and the music is good. But he didn't redirect the self own of calling himself generic lol.


lol, I did catch that

i was like 'Spears, baby, whatchu doin?' 

but he delivered the rest proper and the end was pretty good with the stomps of the chair - also like 'the chairman cometh'


----------



## Dr. Middy

Show looks fine I guess, but I feel like there needs to be something big that stands out more. I guess Starks/Cage should be pretty great though.



The Legit DMD said:


> *There's no way Jade squashes Leyla in her hometown. This HAS to get some time. If it's anything like Camille vs Leyla, this can be Jade's star making moment.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437799217666437130*


I love Leyla so I hope it isn't a squash, and she's really good to so I can see her helping Jade to a real good David vs Goliath type of a match with a hot crowd.


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol, I did catch that
> 
> i was like 'Spears, baby, whatchu doin?'
> 
> but he delivered the rest proper and the end was pretty good with the stomps of the chair - also like 'the chairman cometh'


Yeah even as hokey as it was, at least Cena would always turn his "sure I can't wrestle like you" into a grown inducing "but I never give up so it's even" lol. 

Now I'll be fair to him, because at least on what I watch (Dynamite and Rampage) it just seems like he's turned the 10 thing in for the chair. I still don't really get his character besides the initial "don't call me a good hand". Maybe that's on them for not giving him time to explain what makes him tick.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> Yeah even as hokey as it was, at least Cena would always turn his "sure I can't wrestle like you" into a grown inducing "but I never give up so it's even" lol.
> 
> Now I'll be fair to him, because at least on what I watch (Dynamite and Rampage) it just seems like he's turned the 10 thing in for the chair. I still don't really get his character besides the initial "don't call me a good hand". Maybe that's on them for not giving him time to explain what makes him tick.


well.... he's a chairman, right? and he cometh


----------



## zkorejo

That spears promo was really well delivered. 

The promo made me look forward to Leyla Hirsch vs Jade Cargill. Really like the focus on contrasting characters. 

Bryan and Cole were awesome as always.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438202202829561860


----------



## 3venflow

ca. 12,200 tickets sold for tonight's show not including suites, making it AEW's third biggest show of all-time in attendance (will be fourth come next week when a new record is set in NYC).


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit DMD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438202202829561860


AEW has really woven this 'Suzuki incident' twitter meme in beautifully into their story

everybody is talking about it 

did you see Garcia's tweets?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> AEW has really woven this 'Suzuki incident' twitter meme in beautifully into their story
> 
> everybody is talking about it
> 
> did you see Garcia's tweets?


*Nope, but it's good for them to capitalize on wrestling Twitter shenanigans.*


----------



## Aedubya

What is the Suzuki incident?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*No Excalibur again, let's go!!!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438212268806844417
@Prosper 

Your girl is pulling up at people's jobs with the smoke 🤣

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438204177398865926*


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Damn. You know Thunder Rosa is the type of girl that if you don't bring her flowers and chocolate on Valentine's day you're losing an ear.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Big Booty Bex said:


> Damn. You know Thunder Rosa is the type of girl that if you don't bring her flowers and chocolate on Valentine's day you're losing an ear.


*He's been talking shit about her for a year and she's had ENOUGH!*


----------



## 3venflow

I think we may get something between the Lucha Brothers and Butcher & Blade tonight. Lucha Bros made a call for challengers the other week and B&B have been conveniently shifted to the top of the tag rankings after two wins on the Dark shows, which makes them an ideal first defense for Penta & Rey. Plus these teams have recent-ish beef from the Death Triangle vs. Eddie/B&B feud that they could tap in to.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

The Legit DMD said:


> *He's been talking shit about her for a year and she's had ENOUGH!*


For real? I bet @Prosper is helping Rosa bury the corpse as we speak.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Big Booty Bex said:


> For real? I bet @Prosper is helping Rosa bury the corpse as we speak.


*WE HAVE ANOTHER AEW KIDNAPPING @Two Sheds !!!! 🥳 🎉*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Aedubya said:


> What is the Suzuki incident?


some njpw superfan made a video of aew cutting off suzuki’s music - called it ‘the suzuki incident’ (very serious in video)

twitter picked up on it and made a meme - posting pics of wrestlers and quoting them on ‘the suzuki incident’ like dark side of the ring

blew up everywhere / wrestlers started doing it and playing along, and now archer and suzuki will address the disrespect of the suzuki incident

aew took a sound gaffe, that turned into a hot meme and turned it into a story


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Example of suzuki incident memes


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437603515820544002

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437534620355026950

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437883217869041664

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437971219752660994


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438197720800501773

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438231664375775244*


----------



## Big Booty Bex

You posting Big Booty Bex without tagging Big Booty Bex, Boss?!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Big Booty Bex said:


> You posting Big Booty Bex without tagging Big Booty Bex, Boss?!


*I figured you saw it in the Big Booty Bex thread already!!!*


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Forgive me Boss I was busy planning an escape route to Mexico for @Prosper.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The tale of the tape gives this match such a big fight feel.







*


----------



## Randy Lahey

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438197720800501773
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She clearly had this shirt in mind when she chose her wrestling name


----------



## Big Booty Bex

The Legit DMD said:


> *The tale of the tape gives this match such a big fight feel.
> View attachment 108369
> *


I'm living for this match. AEW is about to give us a real life Shadow of the Colossus match when Hirsch climbs up Jade in an attempt to find her weak spot. No mercy, Jade.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

The Legit DMD said:


> *No Excalibur again, let's go!!!
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438212268806844417
> @Prosper
> 
> Your girl is pulling up at people's jobs with the smoke 🤣
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438204177398865926*


Hope no one spills his diet soda


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Chelsea

Wait a minute! Just to make this clear, are you guys ready for Dynamite?


----------



## rich110991

I’m ready I just don’t know if I can stay awake 🤣

I wish I lived in America!!


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## 3venflow

Paige VanZant among the ATT crew heading to Dynamite.


----------



## Mr316

Can’t wait!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I hope this main events.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438271534330638337


----------



## rbl85

The Legit DMD said:


> *I hope this main events.*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438271534330638337


No chance


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438277937627860994


----------



## Garty

The Legit DMD said:


> *I hope this main events.*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438271534330638337


Who goes over though? Tony Khan just said last week that he doesn't understand why a hometown wrestler can't win in their own hometown, so...?


----------



## Whoanma

Garty said:


> Who goes over though? Tony Khan just said last week that he doesn't understand why a hometown wrestler can't win in their own hometown, so...?


Jade 100%.


----------



## sim8

Garty said:


> Who goes over though? Tony Khan just said last week that he doesn't understand why a hometown wrestler can't win in their own hometown, so...?


Jade will win, and Nyla will be confronting her after the match to kick-start their feud, I reckon.


----------



## Garty

sim8 said:


> Jade will win, and Nyla will be confronting her after the match to kick-start their feud, I reckon.


Aren't they buddy-buddy? Both of them attacked Thunder Rosa a few weeks ago.


----------



## rbl85

Garty said:


> Who goes over though? Tony Khan just said last week that he doesn't understand why a hometown wrestler can't win in their own hometown, so...?


He said it was nice to see the hometown wrestler win but he also said that it wasn't going to be the case everytime


----------



## sim8

Garty said:


> Aren't they buddy-buddy? Both of them attacked Thunder Rosa a few weeks ago.


They were working together for the build up to the battle royale because mutually beneficial. Then Nyla eliminated Jade (Or did Jade eliminate Nyla? One of them did eliminate the other) and I think they setting up a feud here. Plus it keeps Jade away from the Women's title despite a flawless win loss record


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Garty said:


> Who goes over though? Tony Khan just said last week that he doesn't understand why a hometown wrestler can't win in their own hometown, so...?


*Jade. He just let Pillman win in his hometown.*


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Excited for this episode. I'm interested in how Adam Cole comes across. I've never been the biggest fan of him. The Cole/Gargano series almost turned me off NXT completely. Felt like two guys doing stupid matches on WWE 2K then bringing them to real life. But maybe a different environment and presentation will help me understand why he's considered one of the best in the world.

Actually, Cole's signing reminds me a little of Jake Hager. When Hager debuted on Dynamite, I hated it. "Of all the people in the world, they brought in Jack Fucking Swagger?" But then he settled in to a secondary/bodyguard role and now I kinda like him. With Adam Cole, he's at least playing second fiddle to Kenny Omega in the Elite, so I don't have to stomach him as the TOP guy.

Another reason I'm excited is the realisation that Dynamite Grand Slam is next week, so I expect a lot of cool stuff building to that. I feel like they'll book Bryan's in-ring debut for next week, it's a no-brainer to go into New York City and put their newest, biggest name on the card. If they really want to go crazy, put Punk on there too.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Garty said:


> Who goes over though? Tony Khan just said last week that he doesn't understand why a hometown wrestler can't win in their own hometown, so...?


He also said that obviously they won't be able to do that every week, but that they want to give back to their fans.


----------



## sim8

Rookie of the Year said:


> Excited for this episode. I'm interested in how Adam Cole comes across. I've never been the biggest fan of him. The Cole/Gargano series almost turned me off NXT completely. Felt like two guys doing stupid matches on WWE 2K then bringing them to real life. But maybe a different environment and presentation will help me understand why he's considered one of the best in the world.
> 
> Actually, Cole's signing reminds me a little of Jake Hager. When Hager debuted on Dynamite, I hated it. "Of all the people in the world, they brought in Jack Fucking Swagger?" But then he settled in to a secondary/bodyguard role and now I kinda like him. With Adam Cole, he's at least playing second fiddle to Kenny Omega in the Elite, so I don't have to stomach him as the TOP guy.
> 
> Another reason I'm excited is the realisation that Dynamite Grand Slam is next week, so I expect a lot of cool stuff building to that. I feel like they'll book Bryan's in-ring debut for next week, it's a no-brainer to go into New York City and put their newest, biggest name on the card. If they really want to go crazy, put Punk on there too.


Absolutely agree about the Bay Bay and Gargano matches.

Coolest thing about Bay Bay is his catchphrase and thumb point thing.

Still a good signing for AEW though. Just not for me...yet


----------



## Big Booty Bex

I just read through some of the AEW Dark thread. I see you @The Legit DMD.


----------



## 3venflow

Taped for Elevation before Dynamite:

1. Thunder Rosa vs. Kate McKenna
2. Gunn Club vs. Leon St. Giovanna, Ray Jaz, Anthony Bennett
3. Alan '5' Angels & 10 vs. Evil Uno & Colt Cabana
4. Orange Cassidy vs. Mike Verna
5. Private Party vs. Teddy Goodz & George Santi
6. Hikaru Shida vs. Masha Slamovich
7. Joey Janela vs. Sonny Kiss (apparently really good)

Including suites, appears there could be close to 13,000 there tonight.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438276461857808384


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438286896787038208
*This is the first time I'll be happy to see a Paige wrestle.*


----------



## Prosper

Just caught up to last week’s Dynamite and Rampage yesterday lol been in Orlando partying it up so it’ll be nice to chill and watch live tonight. I see that they did 1.3 million for that show!!! Holy shit I hope they do the same tonight.

Adam Cole and Kaz will most likely main event with some Elite vs Bryan/Jurassic Express shenanigans that will set up Cole/Bucks/Omega vs Bryan/Jurassic Express/Christian at Grand Slam, which is a huge 8 man tag to book for Arthur Ashe.

I’m looking forward to the Darby/Sting vs Pinnacle feud starting to brew, could possibly add Punk to it for FTR/Spears vs Sting/Punk/Darby. Spears has been improving lately and I’m liking his new mid card role, so if this comes off anywhere as good as the Spears/Guevara match I’ll be happy.

Jade should get a nice showcase tonight, if it’s anything like the Kamille vs Leyla Hirsch match it’ll be a banger. This is Jade’s chance to really show how much she has improved and Leyla is a great dance partner.

The Bryan and Omega segment should be FIRE, really excited for that one.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

The Legit DMD said:


> This is the first time I'll be happy to see a Paige wrestle.


Feed her to Bex!


----------



## 3venflow

FTR vs. Dante Martin & Matt Sydal added as the fifth and final match for Dynamite tonight. (Rampage is also being taped after)


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438287713774489603


----------



## Prosper

@Big Booty Bex lmao I love the new username


----------



## Mr316

Showtime!


----------



## MaseMan

That tag match should be really good.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Prosper said:


> @Big Booty Bex lmao I love the new username


As much as I would love to take credit it was all @The Legit DMD.


----------



## burtchensen

Im hyped. Lets go!

Dont need Sydal but martin is a must watch.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Damn. Was enjoying the Godzilla song lol.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Chelsea

IT'S CLOBBERIN' TIME!


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Punk over as fuccck


----------



## 3venflow

Punk looks so, so happy. Love to see it.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Punk doesn't believe in social distancing


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Dusty is alive!


----------



## Botchy SinCara

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Punk doesn't believe in social distancing


Well if he's vaxxed he's fine


----------



## Mainboy

Still seeing Punk back in wrestling is fucking amazing.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## reamstyles

So they count ecw title as one of world championship in punks accomplishments


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Oh fuck Cole starting the show with Punk


----------



## FrankenTodd

Let’s get it!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Punk is like a kid in a candy store every time he comes out. He's loving being back


----------



## scshaastin

Lol 2 .0 in the main event


----------



## Geeee

There's actually a few women in the crowd


----------



## Mainboy

Punk v Cole at some point. YAS


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Prosper

This should be a banger


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

What happened to Adam Coles physique. He looks visibly smaller and less definition


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Kaz was in the Legion Of Boom


----------



## Mr316

What an amazing start!


----------



## Prosper

3venflow said:


> Punk looks so, so happy. Love to see it.


He really does man, he looks like he’s having the time of his life


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Cole with a Hunter pose lol


----------



## H4L

Cole is over as fuck.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## PavelGaborik

This has been a real good start


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Adam Cole he's not a good guy, he's not a bad guy. He is THE GUY!


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Kaz for his age can still fucking go


----------



## Mainboy

Feel like WWE have made a mistake letting Cole go.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Adam Cole is so good


----------



## Chan Hung

Great fucking match. And Punk on announcer is very good.


----------



## 3venflow

Kazarian is sooooo good still. This is a great opener.


----------



## Chan Hung

Awesome start for Cole.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Excellent opener


----------



## Trophies

I love Cole's theme. Great opening match.


----------



## Chan Hung

I hope they dont dilute Cole, keep him more serious. He stands out alone here.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Now that's how you open a fucking show!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Please don't make Adam Cole go through a break with kazarian 🤦*


----------



## FrankenTodd

BAY BAY!!!!![emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji1316]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Solid opening match hatz off to Kaz


----------



## H4L

Great match…excellent commentary…off to a hot start.


----------



## Whoanma

Big Booty Bex said:


> Adam Cole he's not a good guy, he's not a bad guy. He is THE GUY!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Okay, that was good for an AEW match. WWE would have squashed his ass, but I'll take it.*


----------



## Chan Hung

Good opener. No complaints. Solid as hell of a match.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Trophies

Need a Cole/Punk confrontation.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Cole has always looked like the villain from High Plains Drifter


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438295778116648972


----------



## Big Booty Bex

I want to see The Lucha Bros wrestle with the head piece they used at All Out.


----------



## shawnyhc01

MJF next!! They really know how to paly this ball


----------



## Boldgerg

More hints of the Wardlow split in this segment with MJF, please.


----------



## Prosper

I love that Rampage has started, the rotation of talent is flowing so much better now.


----------



## elo

They're doing Kenny v Bryan next week......they must be.


----------



## 3venflow

So, Lucha Bros vs Butcher and Blade on Rampage this week, Cole/Bucks vs Christian/Jurassics on Rampage next week. Sounds good.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Mr316

What a START.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438296754991009803


----------



## Chan Hung

Oh for fucks sake, Miro better not job lmao


----------



## 3venflow

That instant heat for MJF.

He's gonna piss off War Dog.


----------



## Mainboy

MJF already being fucking great.


----------



## Chelsea

Expecting another killer promo from Maxwell


----------



## burtchensen

Ladies and gentlemen...time for MJF!


----------



## Mainboy

Fucking love this guy.


----------



## izhack111

LOL


----------



## Boxingfan

Bruce Springsteen does suck


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnyhc01

What the legit heel!!


----------



## Prosper

MJF has been getting some great heat since the Jericho feud ended, people hate him lol what a heel


----------



## Trophies

MJF wrong for that lmao


----------



## izhack111

Oh no


----------



## Chelsea

Oh good lord...


----------



## 3venflow

MJF crosses the line and I fucking love it.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Lol we are having a seance


----------



## Chris22

MJF is one my favorite talents currently in wrestling, period.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Shades of Orton, when talking smack of Eddie.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

At 24 he works a crowd better than guys who've been in the business a hell of alot longer than him


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I hate when they bring up dead people, that goes for WWE and AEW. Cheap heat. Easy heat


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Pillman is really getting a push from this feud as well


----------



## Chan Hung

If Pillman was in WWE he would have a hip hop song lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Is JR drunk? He looks hungover.


----------



## Whoanma

MJF had the same drama teacher.


----------



## Chris22

Chan Hung said:


> If Pillman was in WWE he would have a hip hop song lol


He'd probably have a Joe Exotic character.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I hate when they bring up dead people, that goes for WWE and AEW. Cheap heat.


Heyman dressed as Paul Bearer was the most uncomfortable one to watch


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Chan Hung said:


> Is JR drunk? He looks hungover.


Drunk on that good ole bbq sauce.


----------



## Prosper

Feels like they’re priming Pullman for a solo run


----------



## kyledriver

Mjf is so damn good 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Chan Hung said:


> Is JR drunk? He looks hungover.


It's his bells palsy


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Why didn't they show this interview BEFORE the MJF segment???

Oh well, MJF promo was awesome once again. MJF is back in top form.


----------



## reamstyles

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I hate when they bring up dead people, that goes for WWE and AEW. Cheap heat. Easy heat


Mjf is a heat seeker and heat mark.. live him or hate him we should deal with it..


----------



## PavelGaborik

Pillman Jr looks like he's been hitting up the gym


----------



## Mr316

This show has been fire!


----------



## 3venflow

Punk showing his heel tendencies by admiring MJF. 😍


----------



## ABH-22

Pillman is a good promo, just needs a bit more camera confidence


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Prosper

So lm guessing Darby vs Spears main events.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

reamstyles said:


> Mjf is a heat seeker and heat mark.. live him or hate him we should deal with it..


It's easy heat though to bring up someone who passed away. Not a fan of that stuff. There's ways to get heat that are just as effective without bringing up the deceased.


----------



## shawnyhc01

Pillman should show up more anger to heat up this dual.


----------



## Vitamin R

Botchy SinCara said:


> Well if he's vaxxed he's fine


No. he's not according to the CDC. Jab or no jab.


----------



## Whoanma

Prosper said:


> So lm guessing Darby vs Spears main events.


Spears main eventing.


----------



## Boxingfan

So sick of seeing marko stunt


----------



## reamstyles

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> It's easy heat though to bring up someone who passed away. Not a fan of that stuff. There's ways to get heat that are just as effective without bringing up the deceased.


Thanks and I also agree with you and doesnt have a double standard if its from aew or wwe cheap heat ia cheap heat.. as if Jericho didnt do this before but he knew how to do self depreciating humor, miz knew it mjf doeant have it yet..


----------



## Boldgerg

JUST GET RID OF MARKO STUNT TONY, YOU ABSOLUTE FUCKING WET WIPE.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Tully! Bay Bay!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper

Jesus Christian just bodied Cole with that promo


----------



## elo

PavelGaborik said:


> Pillman Jr looks like he's been hitting up the gym


He'd be a top babyface in the WWE with his look, Vince would deadset love this guy.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I think it's ridiculous that you have Adam Cole immediately go after Luchasaurus*. *Literally no one asked for this.*


----------



## Whoanma

Tully.


----------



## Geeee

Is Grand Slam gonna compete with Smackdown or go an hour later?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

reamstyles said:


> Thanks and I also agree with you and doesnt have a double standard if its from aew or wwe cheap heat ia cheap heat.. as if Jericho didnt do this before but he knew how to do self depreciating humor, miz knew it mjf doeant have it yet..


I still cringe when I think about that Orton promo where he said Eddie Guerrero was in hell. Orton even said himself he really didn't want to say that.


----------



## burtchensen

Christian about Cole.. lmao


----------



## coltra89

I love how AEW feels real. It's beautiful to see


----------



## 3venflow

So Grand Slam will essentially be a 4 hour show. 2 for Dynamite, 2 for Rampage. They'll probably tape Elevation beforehand too.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Whoanma

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## coltra89

I just dont see Adam Cole has a bad guy. He should be kicked out of the Elite by Christmas.


----------



## Chris22

Christian The Legend.


----------



## Araxen

I better not go the first hour without The Bunny escorting someone to the ring.


----------



## 3venflow

Textbook tag rasslin'. FTR getting that southern heat.


----------



## shawnyhc01

MJF, Omega, Cole are natural born heels. It will be boring if they are faces!!


----------



## elo

The Legit DMD said:


> *I think it's ridiculous that you have Adam Cole immediately go after Luchasaurus*. *Literally no one asked for this.*


I mean the plan was pretty clearly a 4 v 4 from the All Out main event but once they beat RAW in the demo last week they're going for it all at Grand Slam. Danielson v Omega next week looks a mere certainty, Hangman comes back after Kenny cheats or runs away with the title.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Never mind Tully. Get Ric out there to uncomfortably kiss Statlander or someone


----------



## Whoanma

3venflow said:


> Textbook tag rasslin'. FTR getting that southern heat.


Refs with no peripheral vision. 🤣


----------



## Chris22

This tag match is awesome. I love FTR!


----------



## Prosper

Dante Martin is a beast, another great match!


----------



## shawnyhc01

1st hr is fun!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*That double hurricanrana pin spot was dumb, and a visual representation of everything wrong with the refereeing in these tag matches.*


----------



## Chan Hung

So Archer heel #40?


----------



## 3venflow

No sign of Jake with Archer lately.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Lol they made it into a storyline the fact that they cut off his music. KAZE NI NAREEEE


----------



## Chan Hung

Who's Black facing off against?


----------



## ProjectGargano

Chan Hung said:


> So Archer heel #40?


Everybody dies


----------



## Mr316

This first hour has been incredible.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Black!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

I hope Cody jobs to Black


----------



## MrMeeseeks

That should be a fun ass tag match. Who's left to kill in the nightmare family?


----------



## Prosper

That match sounds freakin great. It’s Moxley vs Japan I love it. I hope it ends with Tanahashi


----------



## Chan Hung

Black's gimmick is sort of what the Fiend should have been with no magical shit


----------



## Prosper

Black coming in outta nowhere damn, I guess Cody returns here


----------



## coltra89

OMG ITS ALLISTER BLACK!


----------



## burtchensen

Cody is coming back and is beating black for ~20 Minutes now.


----------



## Chris22

Malakai gives me legit Skyrim vibes!


----------



## Chan Hung

He's talking or wrestling? LOL


----------



## Whoanma

MrMeeseeks said:


> That should be a fun ass tag match. Who's left to kill in the nightmare family?


----------



## Prosper

Black is main event level I hope he wins the AEW World Title sometime in the next 2 years


----------



## Big Booty Bex




----------



## Prized Fighter

Anyone else think the theme music audio is way better this week?


----------



## Trophies

Lmao is he gonna kick her?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Chan Hung

Black looks crazy. Best gimmick here.


----------



## Prosper

Rosario Dawson is there wowwwww


----------



## izhack111

Oh no


----------



## Trophies

Is Rosario Dawson gonna be in Cody's show? So random


----------



## Chan Hung

Glad these guys can actually come out with normal clothes and not always trunks LOL


----------



## Araxen

Oh no, Cody is back.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

It's Ahsoka Tano vs Malakai Black


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Just 2 dudes throwing down in suits xD


----------



## burtchensen

Where is Codys shovel?


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Love the intensity


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

American Nightmare Fuck Yeah!


----------



## kyledriver

She's still hot af

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Punk is MILLION times better than annoying Jericho on the mic


----------



## Mr316

This is freaking fantastic.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## izhack111

Wtf ads??


----------



## Victor Chaos

Black still does nothing for me. Cody is still men to me.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cody just let a female actress choke out their "next big thing" and beat his ass all over the arena in an ugly ass red suit. @Prosper you ready to pack it up?*


----------



## elo

That brawl was whacky as all hell, kinda fun to watch though.


----------



## coltra89

LOL they are punching each other with drinks! what a flipping show. WWE is dead


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Prosper said:


> Rosario Dawson is there wowwwww


She's a fan of the big booty, no doubt.


----------



## 3venflow

Hour one has been near perfect in terms of presentation, storylines and match quality. So so good.


----------



## Mr316

Impossible not to be hyped for the match next week.


----------



## [email protected]

That was...


----------



## Prosper

Awesome segment, the fact that Rosario Dawson got involved was surprising lol


----------



## Geeee

I kinda hope this is leading to a match where Cody and Malakai fight in suits like this. (but not a Tuxedo match...those suck)


----------



## Prosper

The Legit DMD said:


> *Cody just let a female actress choke out their "next big thing" and beat his ass all over the arena in an ugly ass red suit. @Prosper you ready to pack it up?*


LOL there was literally nothing wrong with that segment


----------



## Mr316

This first hour is exactly what a weekly wrestling show should be.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## bdon

Oh fuck me. I hate this motherfucker.


----------



## Chelsea

Idk what to say about that, I'll just wait until next week 😅


----------



## Big Booty Bex

The Legit DMD said:


> *Cody just let a female actress choke out their "next big thing" and beat his ass all over the arena in an ugly ass red suit. @Prosper you ready to pack it up?*


----------



## NamelessJobber

Just popping in to say fuck you cody.


----------



## Araxen

What did Cody do to Jim Cornette, and why did he steal his suit.


----------



## Mr316

bdon said:


> Oh fuck me. I hate this motherfucker.


I hate him just as much but man…great segment.


----------



## Chan Hung

Ugh, so many fucking goofy uninspiring jobbers. Tony just flush them down the toilet already


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Prosper said:


> LOL there was literally nothing wrong with that segment


*You are the first person to object to JADE'S big ass beating a 5'7 120 Indy scrub, yet you see nothing wrong with a small actress choking out a 6'0 martial artist, who's meant to be untouchable? 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣*


----------



## Big Booty Bex

The promo videos that AEW put out are top notch, second to none.


----------



## Prosper

Women’s division has been starting to get a lot more attention lately.


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Cody triggering everyone...love it


----------



## bdon

The Legit DMD said:


> *Cody just let a female actress choke out their "next big thing" and beat his ass all over the arena in an ugly ass red suit. @Prosper you ready to pack it up?*


And they claim Cody has the best psychology. Lmao

They don’t get how he just buried Black. Black means jackshit to me now. He has been built up just to be fed to Cody’s ego.

And these people will never admit it. Even after Cody goes over next week.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## izhack111

Oh Dan


----------



## Boxingfan

Dan lambert listens to cornette


----------



## MrMeeseeks

bdon said:


> And they claim Cody has the best psychology. Lmao
> 
> They don’t get how he just buried Black. Black means jackshit to me now. He has been built up just to be fed to Cody’s ego.
> 
> And these people will never admit it. Even after Cody goes over next week.


Oh stfu


----------



## Trophies

Jericho about to shut shit down.


----------



## Whoanma

Will it happen?


----------



## ProjectGargano

Kayla Harrison and Paige Van Zant


----------



## 3venflow

Dan Lambert 🤣🤣


----------



## Chan Hung

Oh Shit...AEW Jericho vs AEW's Jim Cornette?


----------



## izhack111

He is right tbh


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Lol having a dig at the Bucks


----------



## The XL 2

Lambert cutting a God tier babyface promo


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Prosper

The Legit DMD said:


> *You are the first person to object to JADE'S big ass beating a 5'7 120 Indy scrub, yet you see nothing wrong with a small actress choking out a 6'0 martial artist, who's meant to be untouchable? 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣*


Lol it’s not that serious no one was watching it that way


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Is that Paige Vanzant?


----------



## Mr316

God damn this crowd is unbelievable


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Lmao Lambert cracks me up


----------



## Mr316

😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## The XL 2

The average wrestling fan looks like a slob. Good lord. I remember when wrestling fans looked like human beings


----------



## El Hammerstone

MrMeeseeks said:


> Oh stfu


He doesn't mean it, he's admitted to playing a character on the forum


----------



## elo

Dan Lambert is legendary.


----------



## Trophies

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I didn't notice Tay Conti's reaction the first time lol


----------



## Mr316

This is legendary stuff


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Lambert laughed at that one


----------



## Chelsea

Someone should make a "we have Jericho vs. Cornette at home" meme 😂


----------



## ProjectGargano

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Is that Paige Vanzant?


Yes


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mainboy

Like the fact the crowd haven't recognised paige.


----------



## Chan Hung

Meh this is kinda lame


----------



## izhack111

Y2J is back!


----------



## coltra89

which one is on top?!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Chan Hung

The curse words are overkill in AEW. SMFH, It's like a teenager suddenly getting permission from mommy to say a bad word.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Great entertainment


----------



## Whoanma

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I’m stealing this.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Walmart Cornette made some points tonight.*


----------



## Trophies

A two week ago heel turn finally addressed on Dynamite lol


----------



## Prosper

Another phenomenal segment, this show is popping off


----------



## Boldgerg

bdon said:


> And they claim Cody has the best psychology. Lmao
> 
> They don’t get how he just buried Black. Black means jackshit to me now. He has been built up just to be fed to Cody’s ego.
> 
> And these people will never admit it. Even after Cody goes over next week.


Fucking hell you are so, so boring and predictable.

Yawn.


----------



## The XL 2

Billy Gunn is a 60 year old man and he's built like a super hero. Good lord


----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> *WE HAVE ANOTHER AEW KIDNAPPING @Two Sheds !!!! 🥳 🎉*
> View attachment 108365


QT booking in people's homes now??


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn Jade is fine as fuck


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Austin Gunn really got the shit end of the stick when it comes to height.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

One of the biggest problems they had was show pacing and now it flows seamlessly


----------



## Chris22

Gunn Club realizing they have amazing win records lol!


----------



## elo

4 hours in NYC.....Rampage will be taping still at midnight - that's going to need a hot main event.


----------



## Mr316

God damn. This was one of the best hour of Dynamite ever.


----------



## Whoanma

Ororo Munroe.


----------



## The XL 2

Cargil has to squash the 4'5 jobber, right?


----------



## Botchy SinCara

I want jade to smash my pelvis


----------



## Big Booty Bex

It's going to be a squash.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Gunn Club as heels is the right move. They suck ass as baby faces. They just look like slimy heels. Austin Gunn has a punchable face.


----------



## Trophies

MrMeeseeks said:


> One of the biggest problems they had was show pacing and now it flows seamlessly


Helps when you got a stacked af roster.


----------



## Chan Hung

MrMeeseeks said:


> One of the biggest problems they had was show pacing and now it flows seamlessly


I have to agree. Pacing has been fucking great.


----------



## Chelsea

Paige vs. Jade should happen at some point


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I want Jade Cargill to defecate on me


----------



## bdon

What a great goddamn episode so far, even if Cody had to Cody and overdo his segment.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## The XL 2

Why is this smurf getting offense in on Cargill?


----------



## Chan Hung

The XL 2 said:


> Why is this smurf getting offense in on Cargill?


I wonder if she reaches 4'10


----------



## coltra89

ethan page has a cool youtube account if you dont know


----------



## shawnyhc01

MrMeeseeks said:


> One of the biggest problems they had was show pacing and now it flows seamlessly


Agree, I even don't have time to pee


----------



## ProjectGargano

The XL 2 said:


> Why is this smurf getting offense in on Cargill?


So Daniel Bryan should be squashed by Great Khali?


----------



## Mr316

The Legit DMD said:


> *Walmart Cornette made some points tonight.*


He might actually be better than Corny.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Shit, MArko stunt is wrestling women now?


----------



## Trophies

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I want Jade Cargill to defecate on me


Living on the wild side aren't we lol


----------



## burtchensen

Leyla 

Jades Theme


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

The XL 2 said:


> Why is this smurf getting offense in on Cargill?


Better than her old gimmick to be fair


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

coltra89 said:


> ethan page has a cool youtube account if you dont know


I've seen some of his videos. He has a decent workout plan I tried


----------



## bdon

El Hammerstone said:


> He doesn't mean it, he's admitted to playing a character on the forum


You’re an idiot. You really don’t get what a caricature is, do you, stalker?


----------



## Whoanma

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Shit, MArko stunt is wrestling women now?


I hope he’s losing, as he should be.


----------



## bdon

I fucking hate Cody’s stupid over the top shit. I’m not that angry about it, but it does bury Malakai Black. Just like Cornette really doesn’t like the Bucks and Omega’s style, but he isn’t going to fight them like all his stupid fucking tough guy talk that you dweebs believe.


----------



## shawnyhc01

Jade is allowed to bonzai drop on my face


----------



## Chan Hung

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Better than her old gimmick to be fair


HAHAHA I fucking LOL'd


----------



## The XL 2

ProjectGargano said:


> So Daniel Bryan should be squashed by Great Khali?


Bryan is 5'8, not 4'6


----------



## Chan Hung

Jade is fit as fuck. What a sexy sista.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

This is the horniest I've ever seen one of these threads.


----------



## Whoanma

Too much offense. Oh, the end.


----------



## Prosper

Jade taking more offense than she’s ever taken this has been good


----------



## ProjectGargano

The XL 2 said:


> Bryan is 5'8, not 4'6


Khali is taller than Jade too


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Always bet on that bitch.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Jade can suffocate me with her thighs and fart in my face


----------



## Chan Hung

WrestleFAQ said:


> This is the horniest I've ever seen one of these threads.


She's hot, but i dont think i would want her to piss or shit on me like most here 💩 💩 💩 🤣 😖 🤣


----------



## Whoanma

EL ÍDOLO.


----------



## Geeee

Jade's hair gets out of control in the most awesome way after a longer match.


----------



## Boldgerg

Here he is, the worlds most boring, generic Mexican.


----------



## The XL 2

ProjectGargano said:


> Khali is taller than Jade too


Jade can actually move, has athleticism. Khali has the mobility of a 90 year old man.


----------



## 3venflow

If Andrade is the Kingpin, is Flair the Boss?


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Chris22

I love Andrade, his accent is so sexy.


----------



## Trophies

Hook just rolled outta bed.


----------



## Araxen

So I read on Jade's wiki page she was in the WWE performance center. How did they not sign her? Vince usually jizz's over the overly fit wrestlers.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Jade just shut all the doubters up with that performance.*


----------



## The XL 2

Why is Hook even employed? He's just some kid in a tank top who walks around and does nothing


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Araxen said:


> So I read on Jade's wiki page she was in the WWE performance center. How did they not sign her? Vince usually jizz's over the overly fit wrestlers.


*She declined them for AEW.*


----------



## Trophies

Stiff table.


----------



## MrJT

I AM THE TABLE!!!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## 3venflow

Can't wait to see Hook wrestle. He has a cult following and hasn't even debuted yet.


----------



## Whoanma

Team Taz coming soon…


----------



## Mr316

If you’re not enjoying this show…just stop watching wrestling. This has been so much freaking fun.


----------



## Araxen

The table no sold Punk. lol


----------



## Chan Hung

3venflow said:


> If Andrade is the Kingpin, is Flair the Boss?


There you go. Flair with Sun Glasses coming with some drip swag with Migos LOL


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Punk got punked.


----------



## The XL 2

It's too bad Hobbs was in catering for the last year instead of winning matches on TV, because if they had gotten him hot this would have been a pretty good program.


----------



## Prosper

Damn Punk got fucked up lol


----------



## RapShepard

Wonder if Hobbs is a dumb fuck now lol


----------



## Chris22

Table said "Not today"


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Punk is going to need another z pack.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Hobbs has so much talent, what he fuck is he the muscle for Tazz's retarded son?


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Table gave 0 fucks ouch


----------



## Boxingfan

they destroyed CM Punk and he sold it really good


----------



## elo

RIP Punk's return 2021-2021 
"We barely knew thee"


----------



## Chelsea

DA BIG GUY


----------



## Chan Hung

Araxen said:


> So I read on Jade's wiki page she was in the WWE performance center. How did they not sign her? Vince usually jizz's over the overly fit wrestlers.


Big mistake. They let her go by


----------



## Chan Hung

elo said:


> RIP Punk's return 2021-2021
> "We barely knew thee"


Table-1 Punk-0


----------



## The XL 2

It's hard for tables to break when males under 185lbs land on them


----------



## Trophies

Ryabck watching in disbelief


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## El Hammerstone

bdon said:


> You’re an idiot. You really don’t get what a caricature is, do you, stalker?


Are you still talking?


----------



## coltra89

I said hours ago that punk would be put through the table. I bet he asked to do it too


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Gonna have to start calling Will Hobbs "Ryblack" after that one.


----------



## Whoanma

Ugh. Spears.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

I'll give Aew credit they are doing everything possible to make spears look like less of a geek


----------



## FrankenTodd

Tully watching the camera like the star that he is.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper

Spears is starting to find his groove, he needs to have a good match here with Darby though.


----------



## shawnyhc01

MrMeeseeks said:


> I'll give Aew credit they are doing everything possible to make spears look like less of a geek


And QT


----------



## Whoanma

MrMeeseeks said:


> I'll give Aew credit they are doing everything possible to make spears look like less of a geek


Though they’re spectacularly failing.


----------



## FrankenTodd

IT’S STING!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea

We love Darby, folks!


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Spears probably dying inside looking back at that two year old video of when he used to be somewhat relevant in this company.


----------



## coltra89

great booking and story telling tonight.


----------



## Mr316

This might end up being my favorite Dynamite ever. The execution has been perfect.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Jade is using the Roman Reigns deadlift Powerbomb now.* *This pleases me.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438309133237858305


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

The Legit DMD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438309133237858305


When you weigh as much as a bag of ice, it's not really a show of power is it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## shawnyhc01

Shawn Spears...


----------



## Trophies

That was a nasty bump for Darby.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Oh fuck the way he landed


----------



## Geeee

The Legit DMD said:


> *Jade is using the Roman Reigns deadlift Powerbomb now.* *This pleases me.*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438309133237858305


The camera angle immediately after this clip made Jade look statuesque


----------



## izhack111

Wow


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Women wrestlers used to be addicted to mud wrestling. They've been clean for 20 years now.


----------



## 3venflow

Spears has been doing good heel shit since The Pinnacle formed.


----------



## coltra89

whats goooooin on?? lol


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I don't hate Spears. He has cool entrance music and a good physique. His hair is just terrible


----------



## Araxen

Sting is going to turn heel on Darby since he lost his face paint.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## shawnyhc01

How Spears got hurt when Darby took many bumps and carried him up!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Spears wiping off Darby's face paint to expose him as "Samuel from Seattle" is great storytelling.*


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438130771521380353


----------



## Chan Hung

What is the main event?


----------



## Chan Hung

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438130771521380353


Hell yeah. WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Mr316

Darby you crazy SOB


----------



## Chan Hung

Darby = AEW's most over original youngest talent


----------



## Big Booty Bex

No Baker or Booty tonight?


----------



## izhack111

Omg


----------



## 3venflow

Spears has done a good job as heel against Sammy and Darby lately. Dude deserves a win or two of note.


----------



## Chelsea

Wow, this match surely had some crazy spots. Darby was great as always.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Tulys old ass swinging a chair lol


----------



## RapShepard

Random tag matches with Sting isn't interesting


----------



## qntntgood

Chan Hung said:


> Hell yeah. WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


So Hogan is barred from,but flair isn't interesting.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Sting is a hundred forty years old, why is he no selling chair shots?


----------



## Whoanma

Chan Hung said:


> What is the main event?


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sting and Tully!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316

It’s official. Best Dynamite ever.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

85 year old Sting taking spike piledrivers. 🤣


----------



## Chan Hung

Wow, what a fucking angle!!! WOWWWWWW


----------



## Chelsea

I hate you, FTR.


----------



## izhack111

Wtf


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Sting is a hundred forty years old, why is he no selling chair shots?


Did you not see how light the hit was? Are you blind?


----------



## Boxingfan

This might be the dynamite ever


----------



## Chan Hung

Hotdiggity11 said:


> 85 year old Sting taking spike piledrivers. 🤣


Still lasts longer than Goldberg


----------



## RapShepard

Mr316 said:


> This might end up being my favorite Dynamite ever. The execution has been perfect.


Lol


----------



## elo

That was brutal, geezes.


----------



## Chan Hung

BRYAN? YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Ham and Egger

I need to get me a fresh white T. 👀


----------



## Chan Hung

YES YES YES LOL


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Punk and Sting taking big bumps


----------



## qntntgood

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Sting is a hundred forty years old, why is he no selling chair shots?


In real life a chair to the head means a trip to hospital,in wrestling it doesn't even matter anymore.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm ok with FTR vs Sting and Darby. That should be a solid feud. Can't wait for Sting and Darby vs Lucha Brothers for the tag titles.*


----------



## FrankenTodd

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438130771521380353













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## izhack111

Here we go


----------



## Whoanma

Change his music, seriously TK.


----------



## Chelsea

FINALLY The Dragon is here. This should be good.


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn not even 5 seconds and interruption? JEEZ

Now Omega acting like a lame kid lol


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Vice city up in here


----------



## FrankenTodd

KENNY!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Araxen

LOL @ Kenny


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438316058553819137


----------



## FrankenTodd

Built by King Omega[emoji146]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22

Don must really love the color pink.


----------



## shawnyhc01

Don kills it again!!


----------



## Trophies

I love Callis kicking Tony out of the ring every week.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## The XL 2

Callis is a ridiculously good talker.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Chan Hung

PIECE OF SHIT is the new ASSHOLE in AEW


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Bryan gonna bring the best bout machine back


----------



## Trophies

Tony Khan to TNT: So how many times can we curse tonight?
TNT: Yes


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Bryan...holy shit lol


----------



## Ham and Egger

This is attitude era level of heat. Yes!!!!!


----------



## shawnyhc01

Damn, the 2nd hour is fun as well


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Ugh, non title.*


----------



## Prosper

Man I’m loving this segment


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## FrankenTodd

God of Professional Wrestling










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## izhack111

NO!


----------



## Trophies

Serious Kenny.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*YES! Call out the goofiness Bryan.*


----------



## Hotdiggity11

So much for the rankings meaning anything. 😂


----------



## Boxingfan

Omega vs Bryan let’s go!!


----------



## Chan Hung

Whats the main event?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Why does omega look lik he's had a botched facelift?


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Title or non title they are gonna blow the roof off wherever that match takes place


----------



## izhack111

Rankings?


----------



## Chan Hung

Hotdiggity11 said:


> So much for the rankings meaning anything. 😂


True. But AEW is fucked. You cant have Bryan start from scratch LOL


----------



## Mr316

I’m marking out.


----------



## Mr316

izhack111 said:


> Rankings?


Non title match.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I fucking love this company!!!


----------



## 3venflow

Sounds like it'll be non title.


----------



## DUD

I think I prefer Omega and Callis without the others.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Chris22

Redeem me Miro!!!!


----------



## Trophies

The main event seems underwhelming. Hope it's good.


----------



## ProjectGargano

izhack111 said:


> Rankings?


Is not for the title they said in the promo


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Chelsea

Great segment. The way Omega came to the ring cracked me up. Bryan destroying both him and Callis on the mic was awesome. Can't wait for Bryan/Omega.


----------



## Not Lying

I'm laughing my ass off at this main event.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Bryan/Omega non-title match sounds good to me.

Miro/Fuego is whatever. Don't see them doing anything they hadn't already done with it. Also no hot wife mention this week.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Chan Hung said:


> True. But AEW is fucked. You cant have Bryan start from scratch LOL


True but springboarding straight to the top guy in your first match kinda kills the point of pretending at this point. Wouldn’t surprise me if they phase it out by the end of the year.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Another crappy main event. What the hell.


----------



## scshaastin

2 point0 main event time


----------



## Whoanma

Hotdiggity11 said:


> So much for the rankings meaning anything. 😂


Well, if rankings really mattered we could have Omega vs. this guy instead.


----------



## Geeee

Brian Danielson is low-key great on the mic. I think he feeds off of the fans because he talks so much better in the ring than in backstage vignettes.


----------



## Mr316

Imagine complaining about the main event after an incredible show like we just had. Just shuuuuut up.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

This has easily been one of if not the best Dynamites ever the segments have been top notch the matches have been good


----------



## WrestleFAQ

I'm hoping the show ends with Tony Khan announcing Omega vs. Danielson as next week's main event.


----------



## Rise

I’m excited for the match but i think it should have a build and be a big ppv match. Omega should have said no and then Danielson has to work thru the entire elite, ending with beating f Cole for a chance at the belt. 

Now that I typed that out this is probably so hangman can get his title shot at full gear. I admire the loyalty I just think it feels small time now.


----------



## Prosper

Hopefully Omega vs Bryan takes place at Grand Slam, would make it a PPV level card


----------



## Not Lying

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438317621586370562


----------



## RapShepard

Solid segment, crowd wants the match, leaves room for Hangman. Good shit


----------



## coltra89

2.0 is not very fun. I hope to see them buried by Mox


----------



## One Shed

He needs to drop the goofs asap.


----------



## shawnyhc01

Seriously, it is not the end of the world, but WWE got really hurt by losing Cole, Bryan and Punk!!!


----------



## bdon

El Hammerstone said:


> Are you still talking?


You’re still sTALKING?

All because I dared talk shit about your baby, corny.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Chan Hung

Grand Slam looks epic as fuck


----------



## Araxen

Hotdiggity11 said:


> True but springboarding straight to the top guy in your first match kinda kills the point of pretending at this point. Wouldn’t surprise me if they phase it out by the end of the year.


They just did it with Ruby Soho. They could have just had a #1 contender Battle Royal, and had Daniel win if they really wanted to shut up the rankings marks.


----------



## Mr316

OH MY GOD. Next week is gonna un freaking real.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

The rankings matter. It's a non title match. You can have a non title match against anyone.


----------



## Chan Hung

Holy shit, the upcoming shows look fucking great.


----------



## RapShepard

Wasn't Cage and Starks supposed to wrestle


----------



## One Shed

Do 2.0 have pics of Tony with a dog? Why do they keep putting these guys in the main event?


----------



## Chan Hung

NOOOOOO NOT WILD THING


----------



## Geeee

OC's hair will grow back in like 2 weeks. You have so much more to lose with this stip Matt Hardy


----------



## 3venflow

Grand Slam is absolutely packed, holy shit.


----------



## Prosper

WHAT A FUCKIN CARD


----------



## Chan Hung

Two Sheds said:


> Do 2.0 have pics of Tony with a dog? Why do they keep putting these guys in the main event?


Them and Danny Garcia have a pic of Tony in drag with a weiner dog.


----------



## Mr316

This card next week is just freaking epic 😂😂😂


----------



## RapShepard

MrMeeseeks said:


> This has easily been one of if not the best Dynamites ever the segments have been top notch the matches have been good


Lol


----------



## Chan Hung

3venflow said:


> Grand Slam is absolutely packed, holy shit.


Its a legit PPV type show.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

The absolute definition of stacked both nights Holy shit


----------



## Ham and Egger

I'm gonna be there live next week!!! I think it will be the best live show if my lifetime!!!!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Ham and Egger

Double post.


----------



## Trophies

So Rampage still same start time next week with 2 hours. They could've tested out head to head with Smackdown...


----------



## elo

That Grand Slam card is INSANE.


----------



## Mr316

2.0 are so underrated. Some of you need to realize their potential.


----------



## The XL 2

I've been very critical of AEW but even I have to admit that next weeks cards are pretty dope. AEW is pushing hard, that's for sure.


----------



## Chan Hung

AEW has used their big guns today: Cody, Jericho, Moxley, Punk, Bryan......ETC


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Longer show next week?


----------



## ProjectGargano

RapShepard said:


> Wasn't Cage and Starks supposed to wrestle


No, OP's mistake


----------



## Prosper

Can Grand Slam surpass All Out in quality?


----------



## Araxen

How many title changes are going to happen on RAW next Monday? lol


----------



## Chan Hung

The XL 2 said:


> I've been very critical of AEW but even I have to admit that next weeks cards are pretty dope. AEW is pushing hard, that's for sure.


For sure


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Geez. I hope Kenny Omega vs Danielson is like 60 minutes long lmao


----------



## Chan Hung

Prosper said:


> Can Grand Slam surpass All Out in quality?


Its possible. Looks fucking great


----------



## scshaastin

Hell of a line up for grand slam


----------



## WrestleFAQ

They should've bought the rights to use "Welcome To The Jungle" for Moxley. Imagine the pop that would get every week.


----------



## RapShepard

ProjectGargano said:


> No, OP's mistake


Got ya


----------



## FrankenTodd

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I couldn’t keep up with date and time but I’ll be there[emoji1316][emoji1316]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Araxen said:


> How many title changes are going to happen on RAW next Monday? lol


24/7 will change hands 10 times


----------



## bdon

MrMeeseeks said:


> Bryan gonna bring the best bout machine back


It was always going to come to pass. Bryan loves Kenny Omega.

Question is, does Bryan put over Kenny, forcing Kenny to dig deep to beat him and find the Best Bout Machine again? Or does Bryan go over and force Kenny to find the Best Bout Machine in order to keep the title?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Next week looks very strong. Exactly the type of shows they should be - match heavy with a PPV-feel. Looking forward to both shows (though Rampage starting at it's normal time and going 2 hours... oof).


----------



## Rise

Is this main event against local jobbers? Are these guys signed full time?


----------



## Mr316

Also Punk vs Hobbs on Rampage next week. AEW out of control!


----------



## coltra89

they are good whipping boys and easy wins for the babyfaces.


----------



## Whoanma

bdon said:


> It was always going to come to pass. Bryan loves Kenny Omega.
> 
> Question is, does Bryan put over Kenny, forcing Kenny to dig deep to beat him and find the Best Bout Machine again? Or does Bryan go over and force Kenny to find the Best Bout Machine in order to keep the title?


Good question.


----------



## 3venflow

I'm counting six matches for Dynamite next week if Mox/Eddie vs Suzuki-gun is happening. Feels like they will have a lot to get through. I can see it being match to match like the PPVs.


----------



## The XL 2

Tony Khan is making a push at WWEs north American market share. And with as lifeless and boring as their product is, he has a shot at it. They'll probably never beat WWE globally, but they can absolutely overtake them in the USA and maybe Canada.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Chris22

2.0 are just out here living their best lives, don't hate!


----------



## coltra89

JR hinting at a greater power for 2.0 and I think that's good. Maybe it's Rotunda sending them to attack top guys


----------



## Prosper

Rise said:


> Is this main event against local jobbers? Are these guys signed full time?


They’re signed, this is probably just setting up an Archer/Suzuki appearance to sell the match


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Why they pushing Daniel Garcia so hard? He came out of nowhere


----------



## Araxen

They do a good job of rotating stuff every week. It makes the show feel fresh every week for the most part.


----------



## Whoanma

3venflow said:


> I'm counting six matches for Dynamite next week if Mox/Eddie vs Suzuki-gun is happening. Feels like they will have a lot to get through. I can see it being match to match like the PPVs.


They’ll need an extra hour.


----------



## burtchensen

underwhelming main event.. a little bit bored of mox and i dont like 2.0. sucked at BTE too.


----------



## RapShepard

Black vs Cody is the most important match on that card next week. It's r All going to determine just where he fits in with all the signings


----------



## Geeee

I think The Young Bucks were stuck in California for a couple weeks at the start of the pandemic but is this the first Dynamite they've not been on other than that?


----------



## Ham and Egger

I kinda don't give a shit about this main event. Lol


----------



## RapShepard

burtchensen said:


> underwhelming main event.. a little bit bored of mox and i dont like 2.0. sucked at BTE too.


Moxley hasn't had a real story since Kenny finished him off and he returned. Just random matches with Japanese folk and 2.0


----------



## coltra89

stephanie mcmahon will win the raw womens championship!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Maybe it will start an hour earlier or finish an hour later than normal.


----------



## RapShepard

Ham and Egger said:


> I kinda don't give a shit about this main event. Lol


How could you one team has no chance


----------



## elo

It's a weird main event as it's going to end the show on heat with Archer and maybe Suzuki coming out and beating the shit out of Mox and Eddie.


----------



## Chan Hung

Yeah main event is kind of meh. It should have ended with Bryan vs Omega confrontation LOL


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Has a chance to hit Moxley from behind. Chooses to hit the ropes in front of Moxley and eats a clothesline. Such heel psychology at work here lol.


----------



## Chan Hung

elo said:


> It's a weird main event as it's going to end the show on heat with Archer and maybe Suzuki coming out and beating the shit out of Mox and Eddie.


Yep. Mox & Eddie win, Archer and Japanese guy interfere


----------



## Whoanma

Kenny and Bryan should have closed this.


----------



## VanillaRice10

I loved seeing sexy ass Paige Vanzant in a wrestling ring. Would love to see her train to wrestle!


----------



## El Hammerstone

bdon said:


> You’re still sTALKING?
> 
> All because I dared talk shit about your baby, corny.


I don't play a caricature of myself online, so I have no interest in conversing with someone who does. Good day.


----------



## RapShepard

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Maybe it will start an hour earlier or finish an hour later than normal.


Just a lot of shorter matches. None of them need real time besides Omega and Bryan.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Eddie Kingston looking ready to give birth any day now. Looks like it may be twins. Possibly even triplets.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

coltra89 said:


> stephanie mcmahon will win the raw womens championship!


----------



## The XL 2

The show is so much better with guys like the Bucks and OC having little to no presence on the show


----------



## Araxen

Eddie and Mox have such great chemistry.


----------



## Boldgerg

Is Rampage definitely being taped next week? Shame it's not a separate show on it's own night.


----------



## 3venflow

SUZUKI


----------



## Chan Hung

Meh i could care less about this


----------



## izhack111

Why??


----------



## Prosper

RapShepard said:


> Moxley hasn't had a real story since Kenny finished him off and he returned. Just random matches with Japanese folk and 2.0


Moxley vs Japan is kinda dope though, Arxher is even back in it on Suzuki’s side being that they’re in a stable overseas, it’ll be especially dope with the end game being Tanahashi


----------



## Boldgerg

Oh... it's that old Japanese dude again... cool...


----------



## shawnyhc01

Kaze ni nare!!


----------



## Chan Hung

And..........this is where you lose your casuals lol


----------



## coltra89

suzuki!


----------



## Araxen

SUZUKI!!


----------



## FrankenTodd

Moxley’s song is like when you’ve been sitting at Wrestlemania in person for hours and so tired and drunk you sing to anything.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma

And now they’re playing it entirely, of course. Lol.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Kaze Ni Nare is one of the most badass theme songs in wrestling history btw.


----------



## The XL 2

I've felt that AEW has been more or less fairly mediocre indy wrestling for most of their two years of existence, but they've definitely gotten my attention over the last couple of months. Hopefully they keep it up.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Hell yeah you don’t cut Suzuki’s music!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

They're going overtime?


----------



## izhack111

Wtf


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*They're actually playing Sazuki's song as an apology for last week, lol.*


----------



## Mr316

Best Dynamite ever tonight.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

They did the thing. They did the KAZE NI NAREEEE


----------



## Whoanma

Prosper said:


> Moxley vs Japan is kinda dope though, Arxher is even back in it on Suzuki’s side being that they’re in a stable overseas, it’ll be especially dope with the end game being Tanahashi


The end game is Tanahashi, for sure.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

izhack111 said:


> Wtf


Yeah, agreed. Kinda a flat ending.


----------



## Trophies

I wanted to see another table spot. Darn.


----------



## RapShepard

Prosper said:


> Moxley vs Japan is kinda dope though, Arxher is even back in it on Suzuki’s side being that they’re in a stable overseas, it’ll be especially dope with the end game being Tanahashi


I like Suzuki, but it's a story but not story if you get what I mean. It's like he's having his own old school Mortal Kombat tower


----------



## FrankenTodd

Fuck TNT for ending the show!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik

Brawl at the end was lame


----------



## Chan Hung

Main Event was meh. Show was good.


----------



## 3venflow

Surprised Mox didn't go through the table there to give Suzuki some steam heading into next week.


----------



## coltra89

holy shit holy shit


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Didn't get to see my favorite Dentist, but still enjoyed tonight's show.*


----------



## FrankenTodd

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> They did the thing. They did the KAZE NI NAREEEE


[emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji1316] I marked out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## izhack111

Good show, bad ending


----------



## Ham and Egger

I don't know how anyone can hate on this company. As Excalibur would say they "give the people what they want"!!!!! 💪🏾💪🏾💪🏾💪🏾


----------



## Trophies

FrankenTodd said:


> Fuck TNT for ending the show!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotta end on time to play the same movie for the 50th time.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Good show


----------



## shawnyhc01

One of the best Dynamite ever!!


----------



## Mr316

Next week is gonna be spectacular


----------



## RapShepard

3venflow said:


> Surprised Mox didn't go through the table there to give Suzuki some steam heading into next week.


Mox doesn't sell tables in Jersey, it's his thing going back to Jersey Pro Wrestling


----------



## coltra89

how was the ending bad... the faces won and they finished with a wcw style fight. They are saving the guns for next week


----------



## Big Booty Bex

The Legit DMD said:


> *Didn't get to see my favorite Dentist, but still enjoyed tonight's show.*


We got no Booty as well. Just for that 4/10 show.


----------



## elo

They should have pushed for a 3 hour live Dynamite next week, 2 hours of taped stuff next week is kinda meh - Punk's return will be awesome for the crowd but dodging those spoilers going to be impossible.


----------



## Prosper

RapShepard said:


> I like Suzuki, but it's a story but not story if you get what I mean. It's like he's having his own old school Mortal Kombat tower


He's definitely doing his own thing right now, side mission away from the main plot 



The Legit DMD said:


> *Didn't get to see my favorite Dentist, but still enjoyed tonight's show.*


They said earlier on commentary that she would be in a segment with Ruby Soho this Friday


----------



## 3venflow

Straight to Rampage now and a tag title match for the fans in Newark. For what looked like a fairly weak show on paper, that kicked ass.


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> Surprised Mox didn't go through the table there to give Suzuki some steam heading into next week.


It will be on Rampage?


----------



## Geeee

VanillaRice10 said:


> I loved seeing sexy ass Paige Vanzant in a wrestling ring. Would love to see her train to wrestle!




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418758077705293828
Interesting tweet from July


----------



## Rise

Next week is basically a free ppv over two nights then the week after that it’s probably Windham based on his tweets. Loving this show lately.


----------



## RapShepard

Ham and Egger said:


> I don't know how anyone can hate on this company. As Excalibur would say they "give the people what they want"!!!!! [emoji1491][emoji1491][emoji1491][emoji1491]


Very easy to hate if you wanted something that didn't feel like modern wrestling.


----------



## RapShepard

What's the over under on Ruby winning?


----------



## bdon

This is the best Dynamite they have ever produced. Bar none. Even the Cody segment was fun, if it were anyone else randomly coming out of the crowd and not going to lead to a bad decision with Black.

But man, such an epic fucking show. Those 2 hours felt like 4 with the amount of shit they packedinto that episode.

wooooo


----------



## Prosper

Mr316 said:


> Best Dynamite ever tonight.


Lol tonights show was great but not the best ever, they just had a PPV level show a couple weeks ago with the Spears vs Guevara match, Grand Slam is gonna blow every Dynamite out the water though


----------



## bdon

Mr316 said:


> Best Dynamite ever tonight.


By far. That was Nitro qualities of good.


----------



## Derek30

Smooth as hell show. Lots going on. Fun.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

bdon said:


> This is the best Dynamite they have ever produced. Bar none. Even the Cody segment was fun, if it were anyone else randomly coming out of the crowd and not going to lead to a bad decision with Black.
> 
> But man, such an epic fucking show. Those 2 hours felt like 4 with the amount of shit they packedinto that episode.
> 
> wooooo


Bdon being positive about something? Well shit


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

That was a great show. It feels fresh because we don't see the same guys every week. Always something new happening. Doesn't feel like reruns.


----------



## Joe Gill

considering this was a show to set up next week they did a fantastic job... cm punk kinda sucked on commentary though..


----------



## thorn123

At the start AEW had some hits and some misses and some in the middle. Now they are way more consistently good. The thing I like is they strive to be better. I shouldn't care, but I wish more people watched.


----------



## 3venflow

TNT needs to start offering AEW the freedom to use overruns. And start next week with the Omega vs. Danielson dream match, which I have a suspicion could go to a 30 minute draw if time allows since it's non title and thus shorter time limit.


----------



## Mr316

Prosper said:


> Lol tonights show was great but not the best ever, they just had a PPV level show a couple weeks ago with the Spears vs Guevara match, Grand Slam is gonna blow every Dynamite out the water though


To me this was their best one tonight. Everything clicked. Everything mattered. Everything felt special. Everyone delivered. The crowd was incredible. Just perfection tonight.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Maybe we can have Sammy vs Miro for the TNT title next? I am ready for Sammy reign but I like Miro too.


----------



## Not Lying

Winter is Coming is still the best episode but this one is definitely up there, great flow. AEW has *ALWAYS* shown them they have the potential to be this great.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Sad Panda

ProjectGargano said:


> Maybe we can have Sammy vs Miro for the TNT title next? I am ready for Sammy reign but I like Miro too.



Good call man. I can’t definitely see that!


----------



## RapShepard

Prosper said:


> He's definitely doing his own thing right now, side mission away from the main plot
> 
> 
> 
> They said earlier on commentary that she would be in a segment with Ruby Soho this Friday


Definitely super side mission vibes lol


----------



## bdon

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Bdon being positive about something? Well shit


You really don’t pay attention much, do you? You see me piss on Cody and assume I hate everything lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

🙌


----------



## Not Lying

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438326742138163200


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cody talking to his burner account:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438332189737984007*


----------



## Randy Lahey

Tonight was one of the best shows they’ve ever done. Crowd was super hot,all the interview segments were great. They set up a banger of a show for next week.

I can safely say this show will beat this week’s Raw, and next week’s show will murder it.


----------



## ElTerrible

ProjectGargano said:


> Kayla Harrison and Paige Van Zant


Kayla looked like she had a hell of a time and some personality, too. She was already acting in the background. I have a feeling, she´ll be the one transitioning into AEW from this partnership.


----------



## One Shed

Definitely one of their best shows. Other than a short backstage segment with Marko being given a shoulder massage by a dinosaur, there was not a goof in sight.

Kenny (without the clowns. Notice a pattern here?) and Danielson should have ended the show though. Not sure how they missed that one with the match next week. That would have been better than a match with an afterbirth, but overall a great show.


----------



## bdon

Two Sheds said:


> Definitely one of their best shows. Other than a short backstage segment with Marko being given a shoulder massage by a dinosaur, there was not a goof in sight.
> 
> Kenny (without the clowns. Notice a pattern here?) and Danielson should have ended the show though. Not sure how they missed that one with the match next week. That would have been better than a match with an afterbirth, but overall a great show.


Hopefully Bryan and Callis have got in Kenny’s ear about the geek friends. Lol


----------



## Prosper

*Dynamite Review:*

-Show started off with Punk. The guy is having the time of his life and I'm loving the crowd dives he does almost every other week. Adam Cole and Kaz tore it up like I knew they would. Was never a huge Cole guy but his talent can't be denied. Cole looks just as good as he did in NXT and Kaz looks just as good as he did in his TNA days. The guy is a wrestling machine. Awesome opener to the show and great promo by Cole afterwards setting up the Rampage 6 man tag.

-MJF's promo was brutal much like last week. His heat is out of control right now. Ever since the Jericho feud ended he's really gone back to the early AEW days where he would be cutting the most vile, aggressive promos he possibly could for that night. The guy is getting nuclear heat right now and Pillman Jr is certainly benefitting from this as the babyface. This is a nice side story here that puts both young guys in the spotlight. Pillman Jr also had a nice interview with JR, which flowed perfectly after the segment ended.

-Christian's burns on Adam Cole were also brutal. He says that The Elite had to save him from developmental and also something along the lines of Cole losing the Wednesday Night Wars as the leader of NXT only to come to AEW and lose the Friday night wars as well. Good stuff.

-Very good match between FTR and Dante/Sydal. FTR have been ramping up in TV time and tonight they looked intense. Good looking Shatter Machine to end it. I hope FTR get the pin over Sting next week, it would certainly be a huge moment for them to go over.

-Black and Cody's brawl was my favorite part of the show. Loved every minute. Really like that they didn't announce Blackk's appearance, instead he just shows up. His theme music and entrance are chilling. The content as short as it was hit the spot. There was an intruder in the House of Black in the name of Rosario Dawson, who was wearing a Nightmare Family shirt. I'm a big-time movie buff and I follow Rosario, so to see her getting involved in AEW literally out of nowhere was a shock. The Cody comes in with the all red suit for the classic brawl up the steps. The dynamics between Cody and Black with their suit colors has been great as far as attention to detail. Next week is the night Cody either goes down as one of the pillars of AEW or the week he goes down in history as HHH 2.0. I hope they make the right call. Black HAS to win.

-AEW has been putting the spotlight on the women more often with Rampage now being a thing. I love to see it. Jade Cargill getting air time, then you have Britt, Hayter, and Reba feuding with Ruby, Riho, and Statlander, you have Anna Jay/Tay Conti feuding with Bunny/Ford, and on DARK you got Swole vs Diamante. And Thunder Rosa and Serena Deeb are not even in the mix yet. Things are looking good for the women. Tonight Jade had a nice showcase with Leyla Hirsch and looked great. Her mannerisms and her timing are on point. Leyla made her look as good as she made Kamille look, but that's not to take much away from Jade who hit some pretty cool power moves. Jade is gonna be a megastar and Tony Khan saw that immediately.

-The Jericho/Hager vs Men of the Year segment was another one that was arguably best segment of the night. Lambert and Jericho were both on absolute fire and the crowd was going bonkers lol. Nice set up for the tag match at Rampage.

-Nice to see Punk taking bumps. That table bump looked brutal even without it breaking. Punk is getting to face all the guys he called out. First Darby, now Will Hobbs. These guys are getting a major rub from hanging with Punk. I really want to see a heel CM Punk though, which I know is most likely coming down the line.

-Darby and Spears had a good match, the aftermatch was better with FTR spike piledriving Sting. More good stuff here that builds to their match at Grand Slam.

-Then we get to Bryan and Omega. This was also up there with Black/Cody as my favorite segment of the night. The tension here was great and I loved the content on Bryan's end calling out the Best Bout Machine. AEW is so damn incredible. Omega then gets angry and accepts his challenge right then and there. In WWE, the guy would have walked away saying no for another 3 weeks before accpeting. Just prove that you're the best and accept the guy's challenge FFS, which he did. Loved this. Bryan vs Omega is gonna be a MOTY if they get 30.

-The main event was just a set up for Moxley's Japan storyline. It brought back Suzuki and Archer for a nice brawl to wrap things up for the night.

Great show tonight! Back-to-back episodes that turned out to be bangers with this week's show surpassing last week's. AEW is blowing it out of the water right now, especially with Grand Slam next week and that absolutely epic card they put together. Bryan vs Omega and Cody vs Black II on the same night? If that show doesn't draw a 1.3+mil rating then I'd be surprised.

*Overall: 9/10 *


----------



## ElTerrible

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Sting is a hundred forty years old, why is he no selling chair shots?


Cause he got hit by a two hundred seventyfour year old.


----------



## VanillaRice10

Geeee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418758077705293828
> Interesting tweet from July


Those are the two sexiest women in professional wrestling/mixed martial arts. But if I was forced to choose I’d have to go with Paige over the Doctor!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438332984923394050

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VanillaRice10

RapShepard said:


> What's the over under on Ruby winning?


Ruby ain’t beating Britt because thats Thunder Rosa’s job!


----------



## Randy Lahey

Specific things that stuck out tonight:

#1. Adam Cole gets a giant face pop when he comes out to his music despite being a heel. Just like his girlfriend. AEW shouldn’t change anything. Just roll with it.

#2. Very subtle character change with Andrade calling himself “the Kingpin”. For me, that clicked. He needs to use that permanently. With the popularity of Narcos, his dressing like a wealthy boss, that is who he needs to be. He can be the Kingpin while his underlings are the cartel. And please TK contact Salina to be involved with this cuz it’ll be $$$.

#3. MJF creating mega heat for a feud lasting 2 weeks shows how great he is.

#4. Jericho/Lambert was great and just seeing sexy PVZ in the ring makes me hope she tries wrestling.

#5. Bryan/Callis/Omega was perfect

#6. Darby/Spears I guess I was expecting more here since Darby usually does crazy bumps and Spears can be vicious but this was a bit underwhelming for me since I had high expectations.

#7. Miro/Fuego has to lead to Sammy/Miro right? Doing this match again so soon has to mean there’s a big swerve coming 

#8. Did anyone think Rosario Dawson looks similar to Thea Trinidad? When Black called her out I thought hmmmm….anyways good brawl to make people remember their feud.

#9. Didn’t care much for the FTR match or women’s match. FTR does nothing for me

#10. AEW is using CM Punk perfectly. Gets the crowd hyped up for the show, and then an hour of commentary before getting laid out. Perfect booking. Just enough to give the crowd what they want but not too much overkill. I honestly don’t care for Punk/Hobbs but do want to see a Punk beat the shit out of that 16 year old looking brat Hook.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

RapShepard said:


> Mox doesn't sell tables in Jersey, it's his thing going back to Jersey Pro Wrestling


What?


----------



## TheFiend666

Fan is dressed up like Dusty Rhodes @tonyschiavone24 “He looks like Tommy Dreamer” ...God him and JR are embarrassing at this point


----------



## midgetlover69

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438332984923394050
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ahah kind of shows why you generally put your best segments last...

eg not having a jobber tag match close over a segment with your biggest star and your world champion


----------



## ElTerrible

Is HHH fine after his heart episode and how is Vince doing all things considered, cause I kind of want to see Steve Austin come out and give MJF a stunner in NYC.


----------



## midgetlover69

Cage wasnt even on this show. Only his brother christian


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> Definitely one of their best shows. Other than a short backstage segment with Marko being given a shoulder massage by a dinosaur, there was not a goof in sight.
> 
> Kenny (without the clowns. Notice a pattern here?) and Danielson should have ended the show though. Not sure how they missed that one with the match next week. That would have been better than a match with an afterbirth, but overall a great show.


*Yeah, get Moxley out of the main event. Other than that, great show. *


----------



## CM Buck

Solid show. Not a bad match except for the main event. Great segments. Good build for upcoming shows Good job.

Though Kenny and Bryan should have gotten top billing


----------



## toontownman

Christian looks so out of place with jurassic express. It's just odd. 

Is there already drinking game for:
- Uneccesary WWE digs

Love-ins, high Douchery and over self importance in talent.
JR Mistakes - think he was good this week?
wooden acting
cheap heat or pops trying to be edgy by swearing or using sexual references.

Wednesday night is get drunk night.

CM Punk crediting himself with Adam Cole, other wrestlers and Kazarian was laughable. JR presenting Adam Cole as a rookie with a bright future was even funnier.

I like the Dan Lambert use and crossover with MMA fighters. They looked terrible in the ring tonight in contrast to diamond mine, sometimes less is more and sitting there badass is better than over acting. Jericho and swagger actually seemed more badass. 

Pillman has great potential. I wonder if he gets the push win over MJF or a cheap loss that leads to a longer program.

Quite enjoyed spears and allin. I want a slow mo of spears having his head garb yanked off by blanchard. That was unintentional comedy gold.

Cargill has monster potential and hopefully gets the right protection to get there.


----------



## Soul_Body

What an show. WHAT A SHOW! Cole/Kazarian super solid opener, was looking forward to being able to enjoy Cole more in a setting like this. Six man tag next week should be fun.

Welcome back Cody! Awesome brawl and build up to next week's showdown. Rosario getting involved was a cool extra touch. the Butcher & Blade suddenly being top contenders is interesting.

Love the ATT badass squad. Kayla Harrison definitely looked like a natural in there and ready to fight, definite great pro wrestling heel potential and would also be a great new path for Paige after years of her name coming up as possibly getting in to wrestling. Still wish it was Jericho & Hager vs. Arlovski & Dos Santos - that would be awesome.

Jade/Leyla was good stuff. Looking forward to the Rise of the Undefeated Gunn Club. Great angle with Punk and Team Taz, smart use of Punk being there on commentary for a reason.

Spears/Darby was great. Between this and the Guevara match, Spears seems to have finally turned a corner with some standout performances. Post-match angle was aces, very old school with Tully, loved it.

Not disappointed that Bryan/Omega is not for the title. Definitively looking forward to it.

Fun main event, even better post match. The Suzuki Incident! Glad that was rectified at least with a bonus appearance. Thought they'd have him hit the Piledriver on the table to close the show with some momentum, but dig the chaotic nature.

Next week is crazy stacked. Really like that Rampage gets to go 2 hours already for the first time, certainly a big time feel. That stadium with that record crowd is gonna be incredible. So much going on all the time throughout these shows and there's always so much more to look forward to with the upcoming shows.

I love when wrestling is just motherfuckers fighting and this had a ton of motherfuckers just out and out fighting each other. 

The crowd is gonna absolutely unglued when Hook finally debuts. And the card for next week:










This not-a-war time is a pretty good time to be a wrestling fan isn't it?


----------



## Lariatoh!

How many "Cody returns!" are we up to now?


----------



## Prosper

I'm guessing Fuego Del Sol vs Miro sets up Miro vs Sammy for Rampage Grand Slam, which adds to what is already shaping up to be a great Night 2.


----------



## CM Buck

Lariatoh! said:


> How many "Cody returns!" are we up to now?


About as many big show turns


----------



## arch.unleash

Saw the first hour of this show, very solid stuff, It feels like a wrestling show. I like how they're using Punk, he's not the legend who comes back to mainevent every show and win every title. Adam Cole's promo was a dud, MJF is a master on the mic, Black is fantastic, Cody returning with that ugly ass suit was hilarious, and say what you want about Jericho, he's fat as fuck but he has the best entrance in wrestling right now and it gives me goosebumps every time, the crowd participation is unreal.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Am I correct in hearing that Dynamite is 4 hours next week? Seriously???


----------



## SeekingTheTruth

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Am I correct in hearing that Dynamite is 4 hours next week? Seriously???


No, Rampage is 2 hours next week, so 4 hours total.

Anyways, just got around to watching the show and it was a great show, really enjoyed it and they laid the groundwork for next week's shows in New York. It was dope seeing Paige VanZant in AEW. It was also cool seeing Rosario Dawson, she kills it as Ahsoka in The Mandalorian.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Pretty good show but what’s with all the WWE digs? Completely unnecessary especially coming from Christian who should know better. I think this broke the Guinness world record for saying “piece of shit” in one show. Next week is going to be great.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Show actually reads well, minimum comedy stuff and lots of star power.



Soul_Body said:


> And the card for next week:
> 
> View attachment 108405
> 
> 
> This not-a-war time is a pretty good time to be a wrestling fan isn't it?


Hmm, 9 segments announced, 8 featuring ex WWE guys...

Not sure I agree with giving away Bryan Vs Kenny away for free on TV. People would buy a PPV for that.


----------



## thorn123

I don’t want to see pillman lose clean and I hope mjf gets his whack


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

That was an amazing Dynamite

legit, Spears is underrated as a pro wrestler - really enjoyed his match with Darby

the segments, everything was fire


----------



## Erik.

Brilliant Dynamite.

One of their best this year.


----------



## Piers

Who were the people with Sky, Page and Lambert?


----------



## Martyn

I loved the show. It kept me invested from the beginning to the end. 


Punks entrance and fun with the crowd. It's cool that his role as a commentator was used in an actual storyline. I want to see Hooks wrestle. HOBBS looked like a million bucks.
Cole/Kazarian was great.
MJF is fantastic on the mic. I hope he goes over Pillman next week.
FTR/Sydal and Dante seemed random, but they delivered a good match. Another solid showing for Dante. Sydal is a real work horse. FTR looked great for their upcoming big match with Allin and Sting.
Its been great to hear Spears' theme again. It's one of my favourites. Nice touch with that extended entrance. Great match, Allin had his moments. Sick bump on the apron and also that suicide dive. One I'd the better matches of Spears in AEW. Ending with FTR was great. Cant wait for the tag match.
Stuff with Men of the Year is usually hard to get through, but this week with Jericho in there was quite fun. Love that Judas theme every time it hits.
Danielson/Omega had a great face off. I'm glad they're going to do this next week in the stadium in a non title match.
Nice touch with Suzuki entrance from last week being addressed and turned into a storyline.

I know AEW does it all the time, but it's such a relieve when a company actually listens to its fans!

Next weeks show is having a gigantic card and could outdo All Out. Cant wait!


----------



## mazzah20

Amazing show. Everything had a meaning and perfect use of short video packages to build talents and feuds. 

Few points as I am reading alot of my views in other posts.

-CM Punk was great on commentary, slightly heelish while putting over the talent. Prefer this to Jericho BEING IN MY EAR SCREAMING ALL NIGHT-AH.

-Kayla Harrison got into character and looked like a star. Thought it was that chick from NXT at first though, lol.

-Huge underuse of Paige VanZant though. It is great that they opened the door to having her on, but they should of done something to get some mainstream attention while her star is still shining a little. 

Tyson-Austin type thing with Britt perhaps? Shots missed imo.


----------



## ElTerrible

Prosper said:


> I'm guessing Fuego Del Sol vs Miro sets up Miro vs Sammy for Rampage Grand Slam, which adds to what is already shaping up to be a great Night 2.


 Yeah six matches on Wednesday and three matches on Friday doesn´t add up. Is it possible they have Omega/Kenny go "overtime" and conclude on Friday?


----------



## The_Great_One21

Enjoyed that episode. A few minor gripes but thought it was a fun watch.
Few things I am confused by…

Why announce Cody vs Black randomly last week? Could have just brought him back like that this week.

Why have Bryan vs Omega already? I don’t get where this is going. I’m guessing screwy finish with Hangman returning?

Why the hell are you having Punks first free tv match in 7 years be on fucking Rampage and not Dynamite. Again,the booking is BAFFLING at times. Dynamite is the A show. Have his first match there ffs and really pop an even bigger ratings and try get as many eyes on the product as you can. Baffling.


----------



## ElTerrible

mazzah20 said:


> -Kayla Harrison got into character and looked like a star. Thought it was that chick from NXT at first though, lol.


I was almost exclusively paying attention to her, because she clearly is the most interesting of all the MMA talent, despite JDS and Arlovski being former UFC heavyweight champions. To see her react to what was said in the promos and interact with the crowd a little, she seemed a total natural. At some point PVZ sandowed her moves, which was pretty funny. Given her amateur credentials she´ll almost inevitably end up in the UFC. If I´m Tony Khan, I´d try to snatch her up right now. I have a feeling she has female Kurt Angle potential and at 31 years old, you don´t want to wait until she has completed her full MMA cycle.


----------



## zkorejo

Awesome show. 

So pumped for next week, Bryan vs Omega will be fire. I have no idea how it ends, probably in chaos with the entire elite beating the crap out of Bryan for Hangman to return and make the save.


----------



## The_Great_One21

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Sting is a hundred forty years old, why is he no selling chair shots?


Because he’s Sting.


----------



## rich110991

Amazing show. MJF was the highlight of the night.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Anybody notice how Christian again cut of JB?

3rd time i think - that slimy snake is gonna turn on JB sooooonnnn


----------



## sim8

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Anybody notice how Christian again cut of JB?
> 
> 3re time i think - that slimy snake is gonna turn on JB sooooonnnn


Christian vs Jungle Boy
Kenny vs Hangman
Bay Bay vs Bryan
Punk vs Starks

Full Gear potentially gonna be bigger than All Out


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

sim8 said:


> Christian vs Jungle Boy
> Kenny vs Hangman
> Bay Bay vs Bryan
> Punk vs Starks
> 
> Full Gear potentially gonna be bigger than All Out


that is some card ❤


----------



## Martyn

I really want to see Hangman making an epic comeback next week. It's going to be magic!


----------



## Jamescaws

Forum Dud said:


> Adam Cole vs Kazarian should be really good.












_Kazarian blows.

Adam Cole is 1-0, Bay-Bay!!_


----------



## [email protected]

Joe Gill said:


> considering this was a show to set up next week they did a fantastic job... cm punk kinda sucked on commentary though..


I agree, but I felt like he started warming up, sounding natural, and finding his rhythm is an awkward 4 man booth. You knew what was coming as he looked around the corner right before they did the spot.


----------



## [email protected]

ElTerrible said:


> Kayla looked like she had a hell of a time and some personality, too. She was already acting in the background. I have a feeling, she´ll be the one transitioning into AEW from this partnership.


2 time Olympic gold medalist in Judo. She is an absolute beast and powerhouse. Nothing would make me happier than to see her in pro wrestling making a killing. There's some fights I want for her first though that I'd hate for her to never get


----------



## Geeee

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Who were the people with Sky, Page and Lambert?


MMA fighters. I remember seeing former UFC HW Champions Junior Dos Santos and Andrei Arlovski. Two-time Olympic Gold medalist Kayla Harrison. Former UFC fighter, Dancing With The Stars contestant and current Instagram THOT Paige Vanzant. And there was a guy with neck tats that I didn't recognize but he must also be a fighter


----------



## sim8

LifeInCattleClass said:


> that is some card ❤


Forgot Tanahashi vs Moxley


----------



## zkorejo

Does anyone know what's up with Starks and Cage? Weren't they supposed to be featured in this episode?


----------



## Martyn

zkorejo said:


> Does anyone know what's up with Starks and Cage? Weren't they supposed to be featured in this episode?


They weren't supposed to wrestle on this show.


----------



## zkorejo

Martyn said:


> They weren't supposed to wrestle on this show.


Werent they supposed to have a segment this week or the last maybe?


----------



## Martyn

I've seen something popping up on twitter about these two, but dont remember any official announcements.

Cage might have some heat for his wife's mouth though.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Martyn said:


> I really want to see Hangman making an epic comeback next week. It's going to be magic!


the peeps will see why we are behind hangman - that pop will be legendary


----------



## Jedah

AEW really seems to be hitting its stride now. This was the second week in a row where we had an almost flawless Dynamite.

1. Cole vs. Kazarian was a good match, but didn't end at just that. They put Cole on the mic and made it into a bigger story afterward. More of this kind of thing, please. That six man match should be great.

2. MJF...what can you say? The guy is gold. They followed it up with that JR interview of Pillman too, to give him more depth. More of this kind of thing, please. This is how you build guys instead of just throwing them out there in random matches.

3. FTR vs. Dante and Sydal was fine and did what it needed to do, which is build FTR.

4. Malakai is just so good at telling a story. Great outfit, great way to start the segment, and then Cody came for that fun brawl.

5. CM Punk coming out at the start of the show to pop the crowd was good and it was done for a purpose - Team Taz attacked him on commentary. Punk vs. Hobbs next week should be fun. Hopefully Starks is soon done and dusted with Cage so we can move on to the real thing in this feud.

6. Dan Lambert and Jericho going at it on the mic was fun. This did what it needed to do in giving Jericho a new direction.

7. This was the weakest point of the show, but Jade and Leyla had a decent enough match that did what it needed to do. Jade needs a real feud though. Give her one with Shida. The mutual heel alignment makes a run against Britt a little further off.

8. Shawn Spears showed more character here than he ever has. Darby of course got the win. Might we be headed for Darby vs. MJF in the near future? I'm not hot on a feud with the Pinnacle otherwise.

9. Bryan and Kenny promo was gold. I'm surprised but not surprised we're getting the match this early, though I smell shenanigans. We'll have to see if Hangman returns next week.

10. Mox and Kingston vs. 2.0 was as it should have been. They put those geeks away quickly and then we transitioned to the real story which is Suzuki and Archer.

Overall, the time was managed much better than we've been used to. And once again, there was no Orange Cassidy, no Hardy Family Office, no Nightmare Family, no Factory, etc. to take a shit on the show, and it was much better as a result. Imagine that. Those guys were simply put into the one minute or so vignettes to get the airtime they needed instead of taking up entire segments.

I hope Tony Khan understands why last week and this week worked and sticks to this format.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Just finished the show. AEW killed it yet again. Just fantastic stuff all around.


----------



## 3venflow

Cody and Malakai brawled on the concourse with no (AEW) cameras there.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438308524220731401


----------



## KingofKings1524

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Am I correct in hearing that Dynamite is 4 hours next week? Seriously???


Go back to the NXT section.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

KingofKings1524 said:


> Go back to the NXT section.


Nah I'm good brother, Dynamite was pretty fun this week, Danielson continuing to be awesome.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Jedah said:


> AEW really seems to be hitting its stride now. This was the second week in a row where we had an almost flawless Dynamite.
> 
> Overall, the time was managed much better than we've been used to. And once again, there was no Orange Cassidy, no Hardy Family Office, no Nightmare Family, no Factory, etc. to take a shit on the show, and it was much better as a result. Imagine that.


Also very little Dark Order. I agree the show was way better mainly just having the upper to main event acts on the show.

The only way I’d have made the show even better was to take out Cargill/FTR matches and put on Sammy/Miro matches


----------



## RogueSlayer

AEW has been on fire over the last two months

Another great show


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Prosper said:


> Lol it’s not that serious no one was watching it that way


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit DMD said:


> View attachment 108422
> 
> View attachment 108423
> 
> View attachment 108424


I’m not sure those are making the point you’re trying to make

its massively awesome exposure


----------



## H4L

Honestly this is the most fun I've had watching wrestling since the heyday of WCW when they were putting out amazing shows. Kudos AEW and by all means keep it up!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’m not sure those are making the point you’re trying to make
> 
> its massively awesome exposure


*The point is we saw a small actress choke out a 6-ft martial artist that's meant to be one of the most protected acts in the company, and that's definitely how it's being presented to the casuals. I think it's ridiculous to act like this isn't a big deal, especially from someone who is against intergender wrestling. If you're willing to ignore the ridiculousness of this situation, then I don't want to hear any objections ever to Jade beating anyone on this roster.*


----------



## MaseMan

"Choked out"...LOL, no.


----------



## CovidFan

MaseMan said:


> "Choked out"...LOL, no.


Legit, this is the point that person was trying to make when they said "no one was watching it that way".


----------



## bdon

Going back to an argument from a year and a half or so ago, Adam Cole is fucking TINY. He isn’t just tiny, but he is also pudgy. His build is as bad as Orange Cassidy’s, and as to Darby and Jungle Boy comparisons, the latter two are at least in ridiculously good shape.

So for everyone who said Cole joining AEW would make those of us who shit on him change course, there you go. Blow me. The guy does not have the frame of a World Champion and looks as geeky as OC and the Bucks.

He is still a great performer, but those who tried pretending he had a better look were lying to themselves.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Rosario blindsided and jumped on Black’s back for about five seconds then he was sneak attacked by Santa C…er, I mean Cody Rhodes. Yeah, not exactly choking him out. Any other guy would’ve reacted the same way, even someone like Miro.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Love to see Cole's debut unanimously praised, he looked great with a great promo afterwards. He was clearly the mic worker that The Elite needed.

THAT LEATHER JACKET THOUGH ! F*CKING FIRE ! So much better than just the tanktop he wore in NXT, entrance gear has always added to presence. Cole upped his aura with that badass jacket.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit DMD said:


> *The point is we saw a small actress choke out a 6-ft martial artist that's meant to be one of the most protected acts in the company, and that's definitely how it's being presented to the casuals. I think it's ridiculous to act like this isn't a big deal, especially from someone who is against intergender wrestling. If you're willing to ignore the ridiculousness of this situation, then I don't want to hear any objections ever to Jade beating anyone on this roster.*


She didn’t choke him out - she jumped on his back and then he casually threw her off after 30 sec

you acting like she took him to ground and he got purple in the face 

c’mon now

ps> where in the world did you get the idea I am against intergender - IMO Jade can stomp half the roster


----------



## ElTerrible

The Legit DMD said:


> *The point is we saw a small actress choke out a 6-ft martial artist that's meant to be one of the most protected acts in the company, and that's definitely how it's being presented to the casuals. I think it's ridiculous to act like this isn't a big deal, especially from someone who is against intergender wrestling. If you're willing to ignore the ridiculousness of this situation, then I don't want to hear any objections ever to Jade beating anyone on this roster.*


She´s coming for Britt´s wig next. If she had no problem to choke out a 6´0 male martial artist imagine what she´ll do to Britt.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> Going back to an argument from a year and a half or so ago, Adam Cole is fucking TINY. He isn’t just tiny, but he is also pudgy. His build is as bad as Orange Cassidy’s, and as to Darby and Jungle Boy comparisons, the latter two are at least in ridiculously good shape.
> 
> So for everyone who said Cole joining AEW would make those of us who shit on him change course, there you go. Blow me. The guy does not have the frame of a World Champion and looks as geeky as OC and the Bucks.
> 
> He is still a great performer, but those who tried pretending he had a better look were lying to themselves.


OC is way more ripped than ACbaybay


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> She didn’t choke him out - she jumped on his back and then he casually threw her off after 30 sec
> 
> you acting like she took him to ground and he got purple in the face
> 
> c’mon now
> 
> ps> where in the world did you get the idea I am against intergender - IMO Jade can stomp half the roster


*Talking about @Prosper being vehemently against intergender matches while excusing this because he wants to look away from Cody burying another opponent. If you're not against intergender wrestling, this doesn't apply. I have no problem with the segment in a vacuum because I like this kind of stuff, but when people object to Jade, a trained professional, even competing against other men in spite of being more imposing than 90% of the roster, it looks very hypocritical to act like an untrained smaller actress getting over on a legit martial artist is not a big deal. If that's the case, they should have no issue with the former.*


----------



## bdon

Cody has to put over Black, go into a boring midcard program with whoever, and let Black climb up the card in some kind of meaningful feud.

If any of those 3 things fail to happen, then Cody failed to put over Black.


----------



## Soul_Body

Chip Chipperson said:


> Not sure I agree with giving away Bryan Vs Kenny away for free on TV. People would buy a PPV for that.


Yeah I understand that. Me being one of those people lol.


----------



## Prized Fighter

bdon said:


> Cody has to put over Black, go into a boring midcard program with whoever, and let Black climb up the card in some kind of meaningful feud.
> 
> If any of those 3 things fail to happen, then Cody failed to put over Black.


I get Black needing to win on Wednesday, but could you explain rest. Why does Cody have to go into a boring mid-card feud? He should drop the card for sure, but why does it have to be boring? What would you consider a meaningful feud for Black? I don't see him moving into the AEW title picture since Hangman, Bryan and possibly Punk are all up there. I would love to see him go after Miro or beat Sammy to win the TNT title though.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> Cody has to put over Black, go into a boring midcard program with whoever, and let Black climb up the card in some kind of meaningful feud.
> 
> If any of those 3 things fail to happen, then Cody failed to put over Black.


well, it can be an interesting midcard feud

does not have to be a boring one


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> well, it can be an interesting midcard feud
> 
> does not have to be a boring one


Boring meaning just a regular midcard feud. No smoke and mirrors bullshit where Cody is trying to make his midcard feud feel more important than the card above him. Just a simple feud with little TV time given to it.

If he loses, starts a midcard feud with say Daniel Garcia, comes out getting all of the bells and whistles commonly reserved for main event and upper mid-card stuff, then he did not do his job in making Black feel more important via their feud.

Just act like the midcard talent you are, Cody. This is easy. This is how you get back in the good graces of the fans. None of them want to see you in prominent stories going forward.

Do. The fucking. Job.


----------



## sim8

bdon said:


> Boring meaning just a regular midcard feud. No smoke and mirrors bullshit where Cody is trying to make his midcard feud feel more important than the card above him. Just a simple feud with little TV time given to it.
> 
> If he loses, starts a midcard feud with say Daniel Garcia, comes out getting all of the bells and whistles commonly reserved for main event and upper mid-card stuff, then he did not do his job in making Black feel more important via their feud.
> 
> Just act like the midcard talent you are, Cody. This is easy. This is how you get back in the good graces of the fans. None of them want to see you in prominent stories going forward.
> 
> Do. The fucking. Job.


I do like the sounds of a Garcia vs Cody feud. Elevates Garcia (fucking do it properly Cody!) and knocks Cody down a notch or two.

Still reckon we need that Cody heel turn. Fuck it. Cody vs Fuego. Exclusive to Rampage


----------



## rich110991

Cody’s fucking awesome. He should lose again but he’s definitely not a midcard talent. He’s a main eventer and he needs to turn heel. Black is awesome too. Can’t wait for their match.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438561767580446723


----------



## Jbardo37

The Legit DMD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438561767580446723


I hope to god we get a Bray much closer to the left than the right.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Prized Fighter said:


> I get Black needing to win on Wednesday, but could you explain rest. Why does Cody have to go into a boring mid-card feud? He should drop the card for sure, but why does it have to be boring? What would you consider a meaningful feud for Black? I don't see him moving into the AEW title picture since Hangman, Bryan and possibly Punk are all up there. I would love to see him go after Miro or beat Sammy to win the TNT title though.


Black vs Miro is a $$$$ feud. That’s a God vs Satan feud.

Hopefully Sammy beats Miro, the Miro moves onto Black. You don’t need a title involved there for it to be a big time feud


----------



## Tell it like it is

bdon said:


> Going back to an argument from a year and a half or so ago, Adam Cole is fucking TINY. He isn’t just tiny, but he is also pudgy. His build is as bad as Orange Cassidy’s, and as to Darby and Jungle Boy comparisons, the latter two are at least in ridiculously good shape.
> 
> So for everyone who said Cole joining AEW would make those of us who shit on him change course, there you go. Blow me. The guy does not have the frame of a World Champion and looks as geeky as OC and the Bucks.
> 
> He is still a great performer, but those who tried pretending he had a better look were lying to themselves.


The guy is billed at 202 lbs. I like Cole but come on. No way he's close to that. I still remember when somebody in here said that Omega and Cole had the same physique lol.


----------



## Aedubya

Where was the Starks & Cage promo?
This not announced for this week 
Maybe pushed back to Rampage??


----------



## Piers

Geeee said:


> Dancing With The Stars contestant and *current Instagram THOT* Paige Vanzant


----------



## bdon

Tell it like it is said:


> The guy is billed at 202 lbs. I like Cole but come on. No way he's close to that. I still remember when somebody in here said that Omega and Cole had the same physique lol.


I remember someone saying the same thing. He is definitely smaller than Matt Jackson, who is 190 pounds.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> I remember someone saying the same thing. He is definitely smaller than Matt Jackson, who is 190 pounds.


i think he’s smaller than JungleBoy


----------



## Geert Wilders

i think we can all appreciate these.


----------



## Geeee

Geert Wilders said:


> View attachment 108435
> 
> 
> i think we can all appreciate these.


The Chicago crowds were such sausage fests. Nice to see more women in the crowd this week for sure.


----------



## bdon

Geert Wilders said:


> View attachment 108435
> 
> 
> i think we can all appreciate these.


Some of us have wives far more gifted, both naturally and doctor enhanced. Hah


----------



## Gwi1890

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Love to see Cole's debut unanimously praised, he looked great with a great promo afterwards. He was clearly the mic worker that The Elite needed.
> 
> THAT LEATHER JACKET THOUGH ! F*CKING FIRE ! So much better than just the tanktop he wore in NXT, entrance gear has always added to presence. Cole upped his aura with that badass jacket.


I think he pushes Omega out and becomes the leader eventually


----------



## Prosper

The Legit DMD said:


> View attachment 108422
> 
> View attachment 108423
> 
> View attachment 108424





The Legit DMD said:


> *Talking about @Prosper being vehemently against intergender matches while excusing this because he wants to look away from Cody burying another opponent. If you're not against intergender wrestling, this doesn't apply. I have no problem with the segment in a vacuum because I like this kind of stuff, but when people object to Jade, a trained professional, even competing against other men in spite of being more imposing than 90% of the roster, it looks very hypocritical to act like an untrained smaller actress getting over on a legit martial artist is not a big deal. If that's the case, they should have no issue with the former.*


Lol DMD you're doing too much my guy. When I said that "no one was watching that way" I mean that no one sitting at home is getting angry about Rosario Dawson getting her entertaining moment in. No one was saying "Black is buried now". I mean come on you're reaching for something that isn't reachable.

Rosario Dawson jumping on Black's back for 5 seconds just for Cody to come in and attack him is not equivalent to Jade Cargill wrestling a full match with a grown ass man. Nobody wants to see that. Tessa Blanchard vs Brian Cage was the worst thing ever. If Rosario would have jumped on Punk or Moxley I would have said the same thing. It was a celebrity moment that worked. I'm not clicking into the articles but I'm pretty sure if I read them, I wouldn't see a bunch of people burying the segment as bad, but instead praising Rosario.


----------



## bdon

Does @The Legit DMD really believe intergender wrestling is good? Please say no. I know he’s far too logical to buy into Tessa Blanchard or Jade Cargill beating up men. Say it isn’t so…


----------



## bdon

Tell it like it is said:


> The guy is billed at 202 lbs. I like Cole but come on. No way he's close to that. I still remember when somebody in here said that Omega and Cole had the same physique lol.


Who was it that said that? @Chip Chipperson may remember, or hell, it may have been Chip.

Kenny is actually bigger than Daniel Bryan, which I found a little shocking.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> Does @The Legit DMD really believe intergender wrestling is good? Please say no. I know he’s far too logical to buy into Tessa Blanchard or Jade Cargill beating up men. Say it isn’t so…


i can 100% buy Jade beating up adam cole - like 110%


----------



## Chip Chipperson

bdon said:


> Who was it that said that? @Chip Chipperson may remember, or hell, it may have been Chip.
> 
> Kenny is actually bigger than Daniel Bryan, which I found a little shocking.


Not me unless I was joking.


----------



## bdon

Chip Chipperson said:


> Not me unless I was joking.


I didn’t think it was you. I want to say it was Cult or The Wood.

But yeah, Adam Cole looks legit looks smaller than Matt Jackson, and Matt is only listed at 5’10” and 175 pounds. Adam Cole’s arms are significantly smaller, has less definition in the torso area, smaller shoulders, etc.

Adam Cole is a fat Orange Cassidy in terms of frame.


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i can 100% buy Jade beating up adam cole - like 110%


Meh, I just can’t. Men are built and wired differently, even if she uses a good bit of Testosterone, her test levels are still very likely not exceeding his natural test levels.

And this doesn’t even begin to account for the difference in mentality between men and women.


----------



## GothicBohemian

Prosper said:


> Rosario Dawson jumping on Black's back for 5 seconds just for Cody to come in and attack him is not equivalent to Jade Cargill wrestling a full match with a grown ass man. *Nobody wants to see that. *


I kinda want to see it. Not all intergender matches are bad, it all depends on participants, presentation and circumstances. Some promotions have handled it well whereas others, er, not so great. Since I haven't seen how AEW would approach this - just one tag match with a bit of an intergender element - I'd be willing to let them try it for a specific storyline purpose before I judge.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> i can 100% buy Jade beating up adam cole - like 110%


In a pro wrestling setting? Sure. 



bdon said:


> Meh, I just can’t. Men are built and wired differently, even if she uses a good bit of Testosterone, her test levels are still very likely not exceeding his natural test levels.
> 
> *And this doesn’t even begin to account for the difference in mentality between men and women.*


Have you never seen women fight? Some among us are crazy bitches.


----------



## Prosper

GothicBohemian said:


> I kinda want to see it. Not all intergender matches are bad, it all depends on participants, presentation and circumstances. Some promotions have handled it well whereas others, er, not so great. Since I haven't seen how AEW would approach this - just one tag match with a bit of an intergender element - I'd be willing to let them try it for a specific storyline purpose before I judge.
> 
> 
> 
> In a pro wrestling setting? Sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you never seen women fight? Some among us are crazy bitches.


Mixed tag I’d be fine with but one on one is no bueno for me.


----------



## bdon

GothicBohemian said:


> I kinda want to see it. Not all intergender matches are bad, it all depends on participants, presentation and circumstances. Some promotions have handled it well whereas others, er, not so great. Since I haven't seen how AEW would approach this - just one tag match with a bit of an intergender element - I'd be willing to let them try it for a specific storyline purpose before I judge.
> 
> 
> 
> In a pro wrestling setting? Sure.
> 
> 
> 
> *Have you never seen women fight? Some among us are crazy bitches. *


You ever seen a woman take a fucking man’s punch to the face, shake it off and win the fight? Men are capable of doing it every day.

I’m not trying to be sexist here. Women are strong, powerful beings in their own right, but they are not physical creatures. No amount of testosterone is going to stop Jade Cargill from turning to Jello the minute a man hits her.

I mean, there’s a reason we don’t see intergender MMA.


----------



## GothicBohemian

bdon said:


> You ever seen a woman take a fucking man’s punch to the face, shake it off and win the fight? Men are capable of doing it every day.
> 
> I’m not trying to be sexist here. Women are strong, powerful beings in their own right, but they are not physical creatures. No amount of testosterone is going to stop Jade Cargill from turning to Jello the minute a man hits her.
> 
> I mean, there’s a reason we don’t see intergender MMA.



Most men are physically stronger than most women. Elite male athletes, and I'm including MMA fighters in this, are stronger than elite female athletes. I don't think anyone is going to argue that. Pro wrestling, however, is a fantasy version of elite sport. In this setting, who wins doesn't always follow logic based on pure physical prowess. Age, for instance, doesn't have the same effect it tends to have in a pure sport. Neither does size always win out. In that world, a woman beating a man, or even just holding her own, can be done in a credible way. It needs the right kind of booking, including booking of the participants leading up to the match, and the right story being told. It's easier to pull off using mixed gender teams, but I've seen a few cases where the size difference between the man and the woman isn't huge, or when the woman has exceptional speed or skill, that also worked well. Comedy intergender matches have a place too, though I'm not into them much myself.

And yes, I have seen a woman flatten a man in a fight. She was a big, angry girl who carried loads of extra weight and had a reputation as a hot headed street fighter while he was a scrawny drunk guy who couldn't throw a decent punch.


----------

